# Indiana gtg



## ericjeeper (Apr 20, 2009)

*Indiana GTG May 23rd*

Trying to pick a sunny dry weekend in the month of MAY. I realize this is a holiday weekend, But there are not a lot of other free Saturdays available to me.
My firewood pile is getting low, Nah just kidding I will have some decent sized beech to race on for the big saws. And I think WKPOOR is going to bring his stand and some of them Ohio Square trees. Otherwise it will be Indiana round trees, natural like they grow in my woods. Sassafras for timed cuts.
If you wish to buck some firewood I can drag some trees up for you to play on. Better beat Super3. That man can buck a lot of wood in just a short time. LOL
Please bring chaps, and I would appreciate you wearing them. Thanks.
Zip Code is 46151
I am about 30 miles south of Indianapolis and 20 miles north of Bloomington


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 20, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll be there if at all possible.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe I won't get lost on the way back this time:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 20, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Maybe I won't get lost on the way back this time:hmm3grin2orange:



I think you still beat Mike back by a couple of days..


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 20, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Trying to pick a sunny dry weekend in the month of MAY.
> My firewood pile is getting low, Nah just kidding I will have some decent sized beech to race on for the big saws. And I think WKPOOR is going to bring his stand and some of them Ohio Square trees. Otherwise it will be Indiana round trees, natural like they grow in my woods. Sassafras for timed cuts.
> If you wish to buck some firewood I can drag some trees up for you to play on. Better beat Super3. That man can buck a lot of wood in just a short time. LOL
> Please bring chaps, and I would appreciate you wearing them. Thanks.



zip code?


----------



## russ61 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Oh yeah!!*

If at all possible I'll be there.Should have my 660/bb with .404 and .375.Really want to see which is faster.:yourock:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 20, 2009)

Would love to make this, but the 1st two weekends aren't looking good...So post up some dates when you guys get it figured out...


----------



## Banshee (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll be there. Let us know the date when you figure it out. Maybe I'll have my 262xp by then.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 21, 2009)

I would like to make it over but I know the 1st 2 weekends are out for me. The other ones I should be planting but maybe I can get away.

Bill


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 21, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Sassafras for timed tea guzzling.



I'm in. 

Ian


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 21, 2009)

i'd like to come. problem is that I'll be turkey hunting the 1st weekend. I'll be flying out to see the redwoods the 2nd and might be able to cut trip short and be back the 3rd weekend. The 4th is Memoral


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I don't have any chaps and don't plan on getting any. Ya'll have fun


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 21, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well, I don't have any chaps and don't plan on getting any. Ya'll have fun



Someone will loan you a set if you want to attend.
My request was not so much aimed at the guys that do not have them. It was aimed at the guys that own them,had them with them ion the seat of the truck,LOL


----------



## super3 (Apr 21, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> If you wish to buck some firewood I can drag some trees up for you to play on. Better beat Super3. That man can buck a lot of wood in just a short time. LOL



Hey...nobody came over to help on my side of the woods, so I just kept cuttin.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Ian



Long time no see


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 21, 2009)

*GTG Sponsor*

I have noticed that my original GTG gift bag sponsor is no longer a sponsor here.
Are there any current sponsors that would like to step up and put together some goody bag stuff for some free advertising? Thanks Eric


----------



## Banshee (Apr 21, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> i'd like to come. problem is that I'll be turkey hunting the 1st weekend. I'll be flying out to see the redwoods the 2nd and might be able to cut trip short and be back the 3rd weekend. The 4th is Memoral



Crap I forgot about Memoral weekend. I'm going to Dale Hollow with a bunch of women. I do it every year. 
Let's see boats full of half naked drunk women or sweaty guys with chains saws. mmmmm....I'm going to have to choice half naked women on this weekend.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 21, 2009)

Banshee said:


> Let's see boats full of half naked drunk women or sweaty guys with chains saws. mmmmm....I'm going to have to choice half naked women on this weekend.



I guess your decision should be if your a spectator or a competitor. If your just going to look at half drunk women than you probably be better off at the GTG where you touch the merchandise. Now on the other hand if your going to actually hook on to a hooker, don't let us hold you back and take pics. We like pics!


----------



## Bill G (Apr 21, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well, I don't have any chaps and don't plan on getting any. Ya'll have fun



That is not a problem. I have 3 extra pairs to loan out. I had 4 but at the last GTG I ruined a pair.

Bill


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

1st weeks is out for me as well. It's sounding like the 3rd week might work for the most people.

FATGUY, we could ride together.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> 1st weeks is out for me as well. It's sounding like the 3rd week might work for the most people.



I agree... That would be the best for me...


----------



## Banshee (Apr 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> 1st weeks is out for me as well. It's sounding like the 3rd week might work for the most people.
> 
> FATGUY, we could ride together.


4th is my only week I can't, I open to everything else, but the 3rd sounds the best.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

Would you be able to make it the 3rd weekend Bill G? I'd love to meet you and see some of your saws.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 21, 2009)

*Date is set*

May 23rd. Yeah I know it is Memorial day weekend.
Banshee I do not understand your dilemma Playing with wood at a GTG or playing with your wood after watching half neked chicks ona boat?


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> 1st weeks is out for me as well. It's sounding like the 3rd week might work for the most people.
> 
> FATGUY, we could ride together.



Absolutely, I'm chomping at the bit to go to one of these!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

I should be able to make the 23rd.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 21, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> May 23rd. Yeah I know it is Memorial day weekend.
> Banshee I do not understand your dilemma Playing with wood at a GTG or playing with your wood after watching half neked chicks ona boat?



Ahhh :censored:!! My 8 year olds birthday is on the 25, so I imagine that my wife will have the party on that Saturday.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 21, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Ahhh :censored:!! My 8 year olds birthday is on the 25, so I imagine that my wife will have the party on that Saturday.



Ah shoot.. Suggest a Sunday after church party.. Or better yet a Monday seeing how it is a holiday. LOL


----------



## gink595 (Apr 21, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Ah shoot.. Suggest a Sunday after church party.. Or better yet a Monday seeing how it is a holiday. LOL



Hmmm, now there is an idea, I forgot about the holiday, I'll hint around tonight about it and see what I can talk her into before I tell her about a GTG. I won't mention anything about the GTG until maybe a week before that way she don't suspect I was baiting her.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess I should count myself lucky that I don't have to play those games with my wife. Maybe she's just given up on me after 20 years


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 21, 2009)

The wife is having a garage sale that day...More the reason to not be home...The only problem is, I don't trust her w/ the saws I would leave behind...Might come home to an empty garage...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The wife is having a garage sale that day...More the reason to not be home...The only problem is, I don't trust her w/ the saws I would leave behind...Might come home to an empty garage...



Surely not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 21, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The wife is having a garage sale that day...More the reason to not be home...The only problem is, I don't trust her w/ the saws I would leave behind...Might come home to an empty garage...



Note to all in attendance. It has come to be. That Brad and I will be leaving the GTG for a few hours. Seems as if there is a Garage sale that we might score some cheap saw at. LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> note to all in attendance. It has come to be. That brad and i will be leaving the gtg for a few hours. Seems as if there is a garage sale that we might score some cheap saw at. Lol



lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 21, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Note to all in attendance. It has come to be. That Brad and I will be leaving the GTG for a few hours. Seems as if there is a Garage sale that we might score some cheap saw at. LOL



I don't have anything you guys would want...And if I do just let me know and I will bring it w/ to save you the trip...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 21, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well, I don't have any chaps and don't plan on getting any. Ya'll have fun



You can use mine, that's one less excuse you have to say home. 



blsnelling said:


> Long time no see



Eric's GTGs are more relaxed and less about who has the most tricked out chain. When you can smell the testosterone in the air is when I take my ball and go home. 

Eric, are we cutting firewood for the widow this year?

Ian


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 21, 2009)

I do believe I can make it that weekend. Hopefully it's not hotter than :censored: by then. It seems we go from cold to hot with no spring anymore. I've got a KILLER deer loin recipe and a ton of loins if someone wants to fire up the grill. WDO


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 21, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I don't have anything you guys would want...And if I do just let me know and I will bring it w/ to save you the trip...



I need a 16-21hp lawnmower engine for my splitter project.. 

Ian


----------



## gink595 (Apr 21, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I need a 16-21hp lawnmower engine for my splitter project..
> 
> Ian



I might have a lead on one. A friend has a few lawnmowers he bought in one shot to build a splitter, he just offered a motor to me yesterday. I'll ask and see what he has and how much he would want for one. I do know they are all vertical shaft motors. Some Kohlers and Briggs.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice, thanks...

Ian


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 21, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I need a 16-21hp lawnmower engine for my splitter project..
> 
> Ian



My FIL might have a vert shaft also...I know it was using oil, but he used all of last year...I will check also...

I know where a nice 105hp, 3.9, 4 cyl. Cummins is at...The problem is the guy wants $2500...


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 21, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> You can use mine, that's one less excuse you have to say home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes my GTGs are just fun,No one keeps score..
We just have fun running different saws. I remember the first time I ran Kevins 084.. Then Als' big old Homelite, What a torque monster. It was quite the thrill.. Then last year watching my 17 year old son running Brads 084.. To me that is what the fun is.. And just getting to meet each other.
If we cut wood for anyone this go around it will be for me.. I have given so much wood away that sometimes I forget to take care of number uno. LOL
There will be some firewood to cut if anyone wants to.,. Heck I heated for about a week on Beech cookies alone last go around.


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 21, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> My FIL might have a vert shaft also...I know it was using oil, but he used all of last year...I will check also...
> 
> I know where a nice 105hp, 3.9, 4 cyl. Cummins is at...The problem is the guy wants $2500...



Check with Brad....sounds like a good fit if he wants to build a splitter. WDO


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Check with Brad....sounds like a good fit if he wants to build a splitter. WDO



LOL. 300 ton instead of a 30 ton splitter ehh You've got me all figured out!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 21, 2009)

Nah, 30 ton splitter with a 1.238 second cycle time... touch the lever and BANG! 2 wood piles 15 yds on either side of the splitter. Lever on remote behind sandbag barrier.

Ian


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Nah, 30 ton splitter with a 1.238 second cycle time... touch the lever and BANG! 2 wood piles 15 yds on either side of the splitter. Lever on remote behind sandbag barrier.
> 
> Ian



Works for me What would that take? About a 50 GPM pump? You wouldn't even need a 2-stage pump!


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Works for me What would that take? About a 50 GPM pump? You wouldn't even need a 2-stage pump!



sounds about right.


http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/log_splitters/video.asp?id=14


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> sounds about right.
> 
> 
> http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/log_splitters/video.asp?id=14



Weak! That only has 49 HP, 50 tons, and 30 GPM. We can do better than that!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 21, 2009)

110hp could run a 73gpm single stage pump up to 2250psi

Ian


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> 110hp could run a 73gpm single stage pump up to 2250psi
> 
> Ian



OHHhhhh. Now Ian's getting serious!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Someone will loan you a set if you want to attend.
> My request was not so much aimed at the guys that do not have them. It was aimed at the guys that own them,had them with them ion the seat of the truck,LOL



 Thanks, but I was just giving some ribbing. Much as I would love to attend, I doubt I could attend at this time anyway. I got a house I'm working on to get on the market that's going to take up the weekends pretty much for the next month or two. 

But I really don't have a pair of chaps...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 21, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Thanks, but I was just giving some ribbing. Much as I would love to attend, I doubt I could attend at this time anyway. I got a house I'm working on to get on the market that's going to take up the weekends pretty much for the next month or two.
> 
> But I really don't have a pair of chaps...



The housing market is dead...You will lose money if you list it in the next couple of months, so you better come down and give the market that extra DAY...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The housing market is dead...You will lose money if you list it in the next couple of months, so you better come down and give the market that extra DAY...




Yeah I know, but the smaller, cheaper house's around here are still selling good, its the bigger fancy ones that are dead in the water. 

We'll see for sure after the date has been set.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 21, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah I know, but the smaller, cheaper house's around here are still selling good, its the bigger fancy ones that are dead in the water.
> 
> We'll see for sure after the date has been set.



It has been...



ericjeeper said:


> May 23rd. Yeah I know it is Memorial day weekend.
> Banshee I do not understand your dilemma Playing with wood at a GTG or playing with your wood after watching half neked chicks ona boat?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 21, 2009)

I read the thread from your last GTG, but still not sure what to bring...I know CHAPS, don't own any so maybe I can borrow some, saws, mix, something to drink, and snack on...Am I missing anything?..I really don't have any cool saws, but I can bring anything in my sig or even a couple I have been working on...


----------



## Banshee (Apr 22, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> May 23rd. Yeah I know it is Memorial day weekend.
> Banshee I do not understand your dilemma Playing with wood at a GTG or playing with your wood after watching half neked chicks ona boat?



You chose that day to test how strong my cad is didn't you. 
My cad is strong, but it's not that strong. 
I'm very good friends with these 4 girls and every year we all go to Dale Hollow and Lake Cumberland. They bring their friends and next thing I know it's me and 10 or more women. 
As much as I hate to, I guess I'll have to miss this one again. 

You guys don't have to much fun. I'll make the next one hopefully. 

Here's a picture from last year for Gink. Sorry not a great picture, but I was warned that if I show pictures with faces the next picture my camera takes will be a picture of the inside of my colon.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 22, 2009)

*Banshee*



Banshee said:


> You chose that day to test how strong my cad is didn't you.
> My cad is strong, but it's not that strong.
> I'm very good friends with these 4 girls and every year we all go to Dale Hollow and Lake Cumberland. They bring their friends and next thing I know it's me and 10 or more women.
> As much as I hate to, I guess I'll have to miss this one again.
> ...



I hope it snows in KY the 23rd for you.. Ha ha


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 22, 2009)

Banshee said:


> You chose that day to test how strong my cad is didn't you.
> My cad is strong, but it's not that strong.
> I'm very good friends with these 4 girls and every year we all go to Dale Hollow and Lake Cumberland. They bring their friends and next thing I know it's me and 10 or more women.
> As much as I hate to, I guess I'll have to miss this one again.
> ...



So the wife thinks I am going to a GTG...


----------



## gink595 (Apr 22, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> So the wife thinks I am going to a GTG...



What do you mean? We are going to a GTG.... With water, boats and drunken women. What time is the short bus leaving.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TRI955 (Apr 22, 2009)

I might be in for this GTG since the Illinois one seems to be dead in the water....I'll have to check with the wifey.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 22, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I might be in for this GTG since the Illinois one seems to be dead in the water....I'll have to check with the wifey.



I would love to host one, but I don't really have the place or equipment to do it...


----------



## watchamakalit (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish I could be there. I will have my girls that weekend. Maybe I can make the next one and you guys can teach me a few things.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 22, 2009)

watchamakalit said:


> I wish I could be there. I will have my girls that weekend. Maybe I can make the next one and you guys can teach me a few things.



Let me know if something changes, we can carpool. I could meet ya in Roanoke out by GM or something.

BTW Eric, my wife was open to having my boys B-day party Friday or Sunday


----------



## super3 (Apr 22, 2009)

gink you can ride with me,course you may not get home till Tuesday


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 22, 2009)

gink595 said:


> BTW Eric, my wife was open to having my boys B-day party Friday or Sunday


 Tell your wife.. I said she is a good wife..



super3 said:


> gink you can ride with me,course you may not get home till Tuesday



Mike has a meat route he runs whenever he leaves my place. Lucky man.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 22, 2009)

What time you starting this GTG...I only have a month of planning to do...I am guessing a 2.5 hour drive...


----------



## gink595 (Apr 22, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Tell your wife.. I said she is a good wife...



She is a good wife!!!





ericjeeper said:


> Mike has a meat route he runs whenever he leaves my place. Lucky man.



I don't know I might have to think about that, just depends if Mike has to drive through Kokomo, I could lose a good day there if I didn't lose my wallet first!


----------



## gink595 (Apr 22, 2009)

super3 said:


> gink you can ride with me,course you may not get home till Tuesday




Where are you at again? We could meet up at the Hip Hugger


----------



## super3 (Apr 22, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Where are you at again? We could meet up at the Hip Hugger




60 mi north of their doorway


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> What time you starting this GTG...I only have a month of planning to do...I am guessing a 2.5 hour drive...



Likely start whenever everyone shows up. Somewhere between 9-10


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 23, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Where are you at again? We could meet up at the Hip Hugger




what the heck is a hip hugger?


----------



## gink595 (Apr 23, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> what the heck is a hip hugger?



*Hip Hugger*: Noun. 1) An establishment of dancing girls located in Kokomo, Indiana. Famously known for their polices and lack of rules of "touching" the help. Where it is an insult not to touch. 2) A real good :censored: time. 3) A place Super3 and Gink need to go


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2009)

Can I telecommute to this GTG with my looong bar?


----------



## super3 (Apr 23, 2009)

gink595 said:


> *Hip Hugger*: Noun. 1) An establishment of dancing girls located in Kokomo, Indiana. Famously known for their polices and lack of rules of "touching" the help. Where it is an insult not to touch. 2) A real good :censored: time. 3) A place Super3 and Gink need to go




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 23, 2009)

gink595 said:


> *Hip Hugger*: Noun. 1) An establishment of dancing girls located in Kokomo, Indiana. Famously known for their polices and lack of rules of "touching" the help. Where it is an insult not to touch. 2) A real good :censored: time. 3) A place Super3 and Gink need to go




Note to self....... add Kokomo to the GPS "Route"


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 23, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I have noticed that my original GTG gift bag sponsor is no longer a sponsor here.
> Are there any current sponsors that would like to step up and put together some goody bag stuff for some free advertising? Thanks Eric



Brad is a site sponsor...Maybe you can get him to do a free saw porting for the tallest GTG attendee...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Brad is a site sponsor...Maybe you can get him to do a free saw porting for the tallest GTG attendee...



I'm assuming you're tall, LOL.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Brad is a site sponsor...Maybe you can get him to do a free saw porting for the tallest GTG attendee...



with or without heels?

Ian


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> with or without heels?
> 
> Ian



Shoot. I'm wearing stilts!


----------



## gink595 (Apr 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Brad is a site sponsor...Maybe you can get him to do a free saw porting for the tallest GTG attendee...



Or maybe just put on a clinic for the DIYers, maybe a porting basics 101 class/demenstration


----------



## gink595 (Apr 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Shoot. I'm wearing stilts!



Did you mean Stelletos


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Or maybe just put on a clinic for the DIYers, maybe a porting basics 101 class/demenstration



We could do something like that if there's enough interest. Maybe I'll have a ported P&C off of a saw.


----------



## flashpuppy (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn. I wish I could get to this, but I'm working 7/12's until at least mid to late June. First I have no work. Then I have so much work that I can't hardly even sharpen my chains..... Beggars can't be choosers I guess.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We could do something like that if there's enough interest. Maybe I'll have a ported P&C off of a saw.



That would be cool, I would really like to see how the port timing plays out and what it means after you have the numbers. Kinda hard to grasp just reading about it


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm assuming you're tall, LOL.



Not really tall, but tall enough to maybe be the tallest there...

I will be bringing my POS MS260 and it will probably be going home w/ you...I bought it for my dad, but he is stuck in echo land...I have never really been impressed w/ the saw...

And yes in regaurd to the p/c and maybe some of the tools you use...That would be great b/c I just can't get myself to start grinding on these little engines...


----------



## Banshee (Apr 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We could do something like that if there's enough interest. Maybe I'll have a ported P&C off of a saw.



AAHHHH MAN THAT SUCKS!!! you guys suck, Brad you suck, Eric you suck too and this site sucks and me missing all this really really sucks!!! 


Okay I'm better now. Just had to get that off my chest. It still sucks though, me having to miss it, not you guys. 
I was just thinking the other day how nice it would be if someone would give a lesson on porting or replace the rings on a saw.


----------



## Erick (Apr 24, 2009)

You know I’ll be there Eric, probably gonna be bringing Wild Knight with me...... that is of course unless Banshee needs someone to help him cart the ladies around the lake that day.

BTW Banshee, my boat seats 6 so I'm gonna need 6 of those bathing beauties on my boat with me, one of them will just have sit in my lap and help me drive. 

(Pray for choppy water)


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 24, 2009)

Erick said:


> You know I’ll be there Eric, probably gonna be bringing Wild Knight with me...... that is of course unless Banshee needs someone to help him cart the ladies around the lake that day.
> 
> BTW Banshee, my boat seats 6 so I'm gonna need 6 of those bathing beauties on my boat with me, one of them will just have sit in my lap and help me drive.
> 
> (Pray for choppy water)



We will need pics also, OR ELSE!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2009)

Banshee said:


> AAHHHH MAN THAT SUCKS!!! you guys suck, Brad you suck, Eric you suck too and this site sucks and me missing all this really really sucks!!!



You suck too......for not showing up:agree2:


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 24, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Brad is a site sponsor...Maybe you can get him to do a free saw porting for the tallest GTG attendee...



or for the fatest....


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> or for the fatest....



You mean like trade for popup pistons maybe?


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 24, 2009)

might be a little tough to bring a CNC lathe up to the gtg, but then again, what are friends for?!?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 24, 2009)

Any other weekend in May and I'd be coming down. Memorial day we are planning a trip to Drummond Island.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 24, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> Any other weekend in May and I'd be coming down. Memorial day we are planning a trip to Drummond Island.



I wish I had a cottage at Drummond Island...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll post a picture of the cottage my folks built on Drummond last summer...then you will really want one. Have to post tonight.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Apr 24, 2009)

Im in! eric can you pm me your address? thanks


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 25, 2009)

*PM sent*



breymeyerfam said:


> Im in! eric can you pm me your address? thanks



Hopefully I will have some time when it is dry to drag up some firewood trees.
I have been busy wasting my time Turkey hunting. I missed one at 35 yards yesterday
I patterned my gun AFTER I got out of the woods.. using 3.5 inch shells. It was shooting to the right.. Had I used the 3 inch 2 oz loads he would have been dead dude. They were shooting right down the middle at 40 yards. Oh well live and learn..
I had patterned the gun a few years back. I was positive it liked the 3.5 loads.. I guess not.. 
The bird was walking to my left. Had he been walking to my right I might have killed him. Oh well hind sight is 20/20


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 25, 2009)

Gota pattern them turkey guns. I started taking a buddy of mine a few years ago. I told him what he needed to do (as far as making sure his poi was good,ect). He shows up with an old fixed choke (Imp) 870 and proceeds to load it with 3 different brands/types of shells.  He said he checked everything out and he was good to go. Well the first morning I called in 5 toms at 30 yrds. Well, he didn't even draw feathers. The next day I told him to just use my gun. But, he really wanted to use his. He said he just pulled the shot the day before. Same result that day, and the 3rd day. I never asked him to hunt with me after that first year. He has been "turkey hunting" for 5 or 6 years now and talks about all these birds he sees and calls in. I have yet to see one beard on his wall. WDO


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 25, 2009)

Talked to my uncle last night and asked him if he new where my great grandfathers 2-man saw was at...He thought it was in old metal shed at my grandmas house...My dad was over there this morning cleaning the yard, so I asked him to look and sure enough it is in there...I can get my hands on it and try to get it running for the GTG if any interest...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here it is...It is a Mall model 6...HOLY CRAP IS IT BIG...That is my 460 w/ the 25" bar for comparison...


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 25, 2009)

*I got busy this afternoon*

Drug up some trees that were leaning/blowdowns. and cut a few topless snags.
Some nice straight sassafras, some hickory and some maple.If you get here early enough to beat Mike to the firewood logs you can cut all you want.. About 20 inches is fine. LOL
Ian I will have to go out and grub up some root for the tea.You want the tea hot or iced?
I managed to cut one of my last two cat chokers today. Had it draped over the blade and bumped a stump a little bit to hard I reckon. Cut plumb through the 1/2 inch cable. I ordered two more chokers from Baileys. I upped the diameter to 9/16 and did not get the cable with an eye on one end.
I spied another big beech that the top had blown out of.. But it was down in a holler and it was slightly out of grasp for the 5100. I will have to fall it with the 7900 and probably pull it out in 10 foot lengths.Hopefully it is not hollow all the way down.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 25, 2009)

Last time it was cold out and the hot was nice. This time I think iced would be better. Never had it iced before though. You'll have to do a test batch and let me know how it is.

Ian


----------



## Erick (Apr 25, 2009)

I vote iced.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 25, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Last time it was cold out and the hot was nice. This time I think iced would be better. Never had it iced before though. You'll have to do a test batch and let me know how it is.
> 
> Ian



Heck I was raised on the stuff. I like it hot or cold.. I will try to remember to go back to where two of the leaners were. They were still alive. I can grub me out a pretty good chunk of root.. Before owning a dozer I used to try to pull out saplings with the tractor.,. This is much easier. LOL


----------



## Erick (Apr 25, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Some nice straight sassafras, some hickory and some maple.If you get here early enough to beat Mike to the firewood logs you can cut all you want.. *About 20 inches is fine*. LOL.



Ya hear that Ian.... better bring the mingo. 




ericjeeper said:


> I spied another big beech that the top had blown out of.. But it was down in a holler and it was slightly out of grasp for the 5100. I will have to fall it with the 7900 and probably pull it out in 10 foot lengths.Hopefully it is not hollow all the way down.



If ya need/want a hand with that thing just give me a holler.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 25, 2009)

Erick said:


> Ya hear that Ian.... better bring the mingo.
> 
> 
> Yes please do bring that Mingo.. I was hoping to try it out at the last GTG..
> ...



I will take the "Big saw and 36 inch bar" LOL.. It is topless I might be able to actually wedge it to fall uphill.. Then pull it on over the top, But if I can not drag it.. I will be forced to buck it to 10-12 footers on the hillside..I will look it over before making a wedge cut.(Honestly I will probably make a bore cut into it above my hinge to see if it is hollow.)


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 25, 2009)

Erick said:


> Ya hear that Ian.... better bring the mingo.



No 20" wheels available for the Mingo, I have 16 and 18 to choose from. 20 would be ideal for me also.

Ian


----------



## Erick (Apr 25, 2009)

18" works pretty good for me.... hows that thing working out??

Kinda like to see it in action myself.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 25, 2009)

I like it, but I'm a gadget kind of guy. Works well on straight trunks at least 6" in diameter, not so well on small or crooked stuff.

Ian


----------



## gink595 (Apr 26, 2009)

If anyone is interested, my neighbor/friend wants to trade a new 880 with 2 tanks of gas through it (no lie) for a new 5100 and 7900. If any of you guys were at wkpoors GTG in January it was there. I think Super3 ran it a few times. It will probably be at this GTG also, if Scott is able to go. He's like us chainsaw oriented If you guys want any pics I can get some.

BTW, 30" bar with .404 is on it.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 26, 2009)

*wow that would be a great swap*

But I have no need for an 880. But a feller could sure make a buck on the deal huh?


----------



## super3 (Apr 26, 2009)

gink, check yer pm's


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 26, 2009)

Your making this really difficult...I grew up on Sassafras tea myself. Iced is my preference.
Afraid I'll be on Drummond island at this place:




With my little woman 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96737&stc=1&d=1240753910
Riding my Cat


----------



## gink595 (Apr 26, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> But I have no need for an 880. But a feller could sure make a buck on the deal huh?



Yeah I guess, it's a helluva savings if you want a 880. He just would rather have something he could use. It was an Insurance saw, his old mans barn burned down last year and they lost a big ole Mac. so the insurance co. told them to get something to replace it. So he went as big as he could and now realizes after running my 7900 that would rather have something like that. SOunds like Super is up to the task

Btw Super, I lost signal, and didn't hang up on ya!!!


----------



## Bill G (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like a very nice place


----------



## Wild Knight (Apr 27, 2009)

Any of you guys bringing a 372? I am bringing my 441 with me; its only got 6 tanks through it right now, but I'll try to get through 10-12 before the GTG. Huskystihl's video has my interest peaked at running the two side by side. Maybe do some cookie times...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes. But it's got a ported BB on it with only a few oz of fuel through it. I'll take on your 441


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine's coming too but it's also ported. 

Will be interesting to see how our's compare Brad.... (in a non competitive, just for curiosity's sake kind of atmosphere  ) I've got a 9 pin rim and bar too that you can try if you want.

Ian


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> (in a non competitive, just for curiosity's sake kind of atmosphere  )
> 
> Ian



That's actually the most fun. Bill and I had a blast last time at Eric's running my 260 and his 346 back and forth. He kicked my butt and that's when I went and put the big carb on it That will be an interesting race for sure. Do you run square chain or should I just bring the round ground stuff?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am going to Vegas this weekend...If you guys want I can see if I can get the races put on a sport bookies board...I figure, if done right we could see millions of dollars change hands...You know w/ all of the interst in this being a sport and not work..


----------



## Wild Knight (Apr 27, 2009)

I got money on the underdog. Wait.. which one is the underdog?


----------



## Erick (Apr 27, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Any of you guys bringing a 372? I am bringing my 441 with me; its only got 6 tanks through it right now, but I'll try to get through 10-12 before the GTG. Huskystihl's video has my interest peaked at running the two side by side. Maybe do some cookie times...





Haywire Haywood said:


> Mine's coming too but it's also ported.
> 
> Ian



You don't really wanna run against that particular 372. .... especially now that Ian knows which end of the file to put to the chain.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 27, 2009)

Andyshines EHP372 ain't no slouch either.. It will hand my butt to me against my 7900


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am thinking about bringing my echo's now so you guys can see fast...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 27, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> TDo you run square chain or should I just bring the round ground stuff?



Just regular ol' firewood gatherin' RC.

Ian


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 27, 2009)

Erick said:


> especially now that Ian knows which end of the file to put to the chain.



I wouldn't go that far... I kinda like my NT grinder... LOL

Ian


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 27, 2009)

So is there a prelim head count? WDO


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 27, 2009)

P.S. how far is Kokomo :monkey:


----------



## gink595 (Apr 27, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> P.S. how far is Kokomo :monkey:



Where are you coming from in Illinois? From Martinsville, IN to Kokomo is 88mi. Kokomo is North of Indy about 30-40 miles. Why whatcha thinkin?????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 27, 2009)

*LOL to the head count*



whitedogone said:


> So is there a prelim head count? WDO



I think this is the 4th GTG that I have hosted.. I have learned the preliminary head count has to be taken about halfway through lunch. I do not count em til I see the whites of their eyes. But a good guess would be there will be 12 of us present.. 
And unless someone has a slower saw than my old Roper Craftsman 3.7, I am the underdog. LOL


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 27, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I think this is the 4th GTG that I have hosted.. I have learned the preliminary head count has to be taken about halfway through lunch. I do not count em til I see the whites of their eyes. But a good guess would be there will be 12 of us present..
> And unless someone has a slower saw than my old Roper Craftsman 3.7, I am the underdog. LOL



The operating RPM of the Mall 6 is 4500...And w/ what I have read on the scratcher chain and talking to my dad I am thinking it might be better to run it in the small wood, not the beech log...


----------



## gink595 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Super3 clear your inbox, you are full I can't send ya a message!! I don't know if Scott called you or not but we were talking about driving your way before the GTG. I would like to pick up that P&C from ya so I can have that saw up and going at the GTG. Frank


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 27, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Where are you coming from in Illinois? From Martinsville, IN to Kokomo is 88mi. Kokomo is North of Indy about 30-40 miles. Why whatcha thinkin?????:hmm3grin2orange:



I would be coming in on 74 east. I know it will be out of my way heading back......but I got spend the night somewhere.... always wanted to say I'd been to Kokomo. WDO


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2009)

30 years ago or so, it would have been more fun to go see the girls in Logansport 

Just needed to bring money, even you ugly old chainsaw junkies could make out there..


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 27, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> 30 years ago or so, it would have been more fun to go see the girls in Logansport
> 
> Just needed to bring money, even you ugly old chainsaw junkies could make out there..



Heck probably some of the same "Ladies" working in there from back in the day..


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 27, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> I would be coming in on 74 east. I know it will be out of my way heading back......but I got spend the night somewhere.... always wanted to say I'd been to Kokomo. WDO



If you follow Super3 north you might be gone from home til Tuesday. LOL


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Heck probably some of the same "Ladies" working in there from back in the day..




Nooooo, you just sent a shiver down my spine!


----------



## Erick (Apr 27, 2009)

Gummer????


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 27, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I think this is the 4th GTG that I have hosted.. I have learned the preliminary head count has to be taken about halfway through lunch. I do not count em til I see the whites of their eyes. But a good guess would be there will be 12 of us present..
> And unless someone has a slower saw than my old Roper Craftsman 3.7, I am the underdog. LOL



Speaking of lunch...What can I bring?...I can put a pretty good scalding on some ribs on an open fire...I might even be able to come up w/ some morels if we ever get some good weather...Can bring deer sausage and cheese for snacks and I have a couple of roasts that I can dry down for some jerky...


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 27, 2009)

*Lol*



Erick said:


> Gummer????



Leave it to the guy from Southern Indiana to find something good in everyone..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2009)

Erick said:


> Gummer????




Now that's funny.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 27, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Speaking of lunch...What can I bring?...I can put a pretty good scalding on some ribs on an open fire...I might even be able to come up w/ some morels if we ever get some good weather...Can bring deer sausage and cheese for snacks and I have a couple of roasts that I can dry down for some jerky...



I will have 3 gallons of sassafras tea. 5 gallons of sweet tea.I was thinking of a big batch of pulled pork, for samiches for lunch.
Your snacks will be appreciated. Maybe someone can bring some doughnuts for the early show guys.


----------



## Erick (Apr 27, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I will have 3 gallons of sassafras tea. 5 gallons of sweet tea.I was thinking of a big batch of pulled pork, for samiches for lunch.
> Your snacks will be appreciated. Maybe someone can bring some doughnuts for the early show guys.



Pulled piggy sounds good, I'll do a kettle of molasses baked beans for sides...... can probably talk the wife into another pan of persimmon pudding or something for deeesert.


----------



## super3 (Apr 27, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Hey Super3 clear your inbox, you are full I can't send ya a message!! I don't know if Scott called you or not but we were talking about driving your way before the GTG. I would like to pick up that P&C from ya so I can have that saw up and going at the GTG. Frank




Done


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 27, 2009)

Erick said:


> Pulled piggy sounds good, I'll do a kettle of molasses baked beans for sides...... can probably talk the wife into another pan of persimmon pudding or something for deeesert.



Maybe we should just have a big pitch in dinner and leave the saws at home.. We can eat,then all pile into vans and go hit the slobber troughs? LOL Nah I would rather play with sharp objects nowadays.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 27, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Maybe we should just have a big pitch in dinner and leave the saws at home.. We can eat,then all pile into vans and go hit the slobber troughs? LOL Nah I would rather play with sharp objects nowadays.



Vans, what is a van?...I was thinking JEEP RIDE...Do you have any cool Jeep trails we can hit...


----------



## super3 (Apr 27, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Maybe we should just have a big pitch in dinner and leave the saws at home.. We can eat,then all pile into vans and go hit the slobber troughs? LOL Nah I would rather play with sharp objects nowadays.




You don't want anyone to get home till Tues do ya!


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 27, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Vans, what is a van?...I was thinking JEEP RIDE...Do you have any cool Jeep trails we can hit...



you locked up front and rear? with 35 plus inch tires?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 27, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> you locked up front and rear? with 35 plus inch tires?



Which Jeep?...I was planning on bringing the 04 Rubicon, but it only has 32" tires...I can bring the 74 CJ, but not sure if it is ready for a 5 hour round trip yet...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 27, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Or maybe just put on a clinic for the DIYers, maybe a porting basics 101 class/demenstration



I am thinking maybe a DIY class on carving...







NOT...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 28, 2009)

Does cutting a good chunk of firewood like that "G" help it dry faster? Wonder how other letters dry.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 28, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> Does cutting a good chunk of firewood like that "G" help it dry faster? Wonder how other letters dry.



I think I am O.K. on firewood...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 28, 2009)

Who's near Flora?...If I was not leaving for Vegas in a couple of days I would be driving there....


http://tippecanoe.craigslist.org/tls/1144511027.html


----------



## Bill G (Apr 29, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Vans, what is a van?...I was thinking JEEP RIDE...Do you have any cool Jeep trails we can hit...



I have piled many a saw into the van for shows/races. The best was when it was full going up but came home with more 2 mans piled in somehow.

Bill


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 30, 2009)

*I have still not had any sponsors*

step up and offer up some goody bags. Sorry guys you may not be getting any freebies. LOL


----------



## gink595 (Apr 30, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> step up and offer up some goody bags. Sorry guys you may not be getting any freebies. LOL



What??? Man, I was hoping for a new Dolmar hat!!!:greenchainsaw: Or maybe some of the Husky shirts that say "Run, Forrest"


----------



## ericjeeper (May 2, 2009)

Maybe Baileys will step up for Brad..


----------



## ericjeeper (May 3, 2009)

*I just put a new B&C on my ehp 346*

I picked up a closeout deal at Baileys.. 7.95 for a 12" 3/8 lopro.
I had to file out the adjuster hole to make it fit the saw. Even though the chart said it would fit.......
I ran it today, seemed to be a bit faster than a full 3/8 actually. I brought it back and took a few thousands off the rakers.. I did not go back out and try it again though..


----------



## FATGUY (May 3, 2009)

If we get up there early enough, I'll bring my smokin' gear and smoke a couple of turkies for y'all. (did I just say y'all?!?!) Other than that, my charm and good looks will have to be enough.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> If we get up there early enough, I'll bring my smokin' gear and smoke a couple of turkies for y'all. (did I just say y'all?!?!) Other than that, my charm and good looks will have to be enough.



Smoked turkey legs sound great.


----------



## FATGUY (May 3, 2009)

buddy, I've smoked everything from salmon to pork loin. Turkey reigns supreme. And to show in typical Canadian style, White or Dark meat are equally delicious......


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2009)

I just received confirmation that we will have goodies from Baileys! Thanks Gregg!!!!!


----------



## gink595 (May 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just received confirmation that we will have goodies from Baileys! Thanks Gregg!!!!!



Cool, maybe I will recieve that 24" bar that I've been waiting for the last month or so!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2009)

Could we get a preliminary head count for Gregg? I told him probably 15-20.


----------



## FATGUY (May 4, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2009)

ericjeeper
blsnelling
FATGUY
outdoorlivin247
Erick
Haywire Haywood
whitedogone 
gink595
gink595
gink595
Wild Knight
breymeyerfam
super3
Dustytools
russ61
shipper50
Andyshine77
wkpoor ???
TRI955 ???
Bill G ???


----------



## ericjeeper (May 4, 2009)

*Thanks to Baileys for the goody bags*

Sounds like we are going to have a pretty good turn out..


----------



## gink595 (May 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> ericjeeper
> blsnelling
> FATGUY
> outdoorlivin247
> ...



I've got two guys coming with me, they were at wkpoors GTG in January. Speaking of wkpoor????

edit: Andyshine mentioned he was coming also.


----------



## Erick (May 4, 2009)

Don't forget Eric's daddy and his neighbor.... I know they are not members here but trust me it wouldn't be a GTG without them. Those guys put in the time behind the scenes to make it all happen.  to them.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 4, 2009)

*I am not sure about my Father*



Erick said:


> Don't forget Eric's daddy and his neighbor.... I know they are not members here but trust me it wouldn't be a GTG without them. Those guys put in the time behind the scenes to make it all happen.  to them.



They will be camping that weekend.. But I would almost bet money he will drive back home to hang out.. He really enjoys the men coming and playing with toys.
Also not sure about my Buddy Tom. All depends on his work shift. he works c shift


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 4, 2009)

gink595 said:


> edit: Andyshine mentioned he was coming also.



Yup I'm definitely in.


----------



## blsnelling (May 5, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Speaking of wkpoor????



Bill usually brings a couple other guys with him as well.


----------



## FATGUY (May 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Bill usually brings a couple other guys with him as well.



think we'll have room for all the saws, the smoker and the turkey ( not to mention FATGUY?)


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 5, 2009)

I would love to come and meet all you fine young fellas but since I only work on fri ~ sun...I don't think this will happen this time. *THAT SUCKS!!!*


----------



## FATGUY (May 5, 2009)

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> I would love to come and meet all you fine young fellas but since I only work on fri ~ sun...I don't think this will happen this time. *THAT SUCKS!!!*



we're not going anywhere, next time...


----------



## blsnelling (May 5, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> think we'll have room for all the saws, the smoker and the turkey ( not to mention FATGUY?)



My truck is usually packed full of just saws:jawdrop: Got an enclosed trailer


----------



## whitedogone (May 5, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> think we'll have room for all the saws, the smoker and the turkey ( not to mention FATGUY?)




forgot the diapers


----------



## FATGUY (May 5, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> forgot the diapers



nah, I feel like living on the edge, think I'll go commando!


----------



## blsnelling (May 5, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> nah, I feel like living on the edge, think I'll go commando!



Not in my truck you're not!!!!!!


----------



## gink595 (May 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Not in my truck you're not!!!!!!



I thought you had a enclosed


----------



## FATGUY (May 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Not in my truck you're not!!!!!!



No worries Brad, I'll be wearing chaps!!


----------



## Wild Knight (May 5, 2009)

I hope they are full wraps...


----------



## ericjeeper (May 5, 2009)

*Ian I have your tea supplies gathered*

While out in the woods I managed to screw up a brand new 9/16 inch choker. Lost two felling wedges and raised my pucker factor higher than it has been in years.. Anyone want to trade a nice running dozer for a skidder?LOL


----------



## gink595 (May 5, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> While out in the woods I managed to screw up a brand new 9/16 inch choker. Lost two felling wedges and raised my pucker factor higher than it has been in years.. Anyone want to trade a nice running dozer for a skidder?LOL



Sounds like your day is off to a good start Find ya a 4-1 for that dozer


----------



## ericjeeper (May 5, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Sounds like your day is off to a good start Find ya a 4-1 for that dozer



I need a heavy cable winch.. That is the only part that would make a skidder better over a dozer.


----------



## gink595 (May 5, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I need a heavy cable winch.. That is the only part that would make a skidder better over a dozer.



A buddies old man bought a TD24 with a monster winch on it, the only problem is it would need a min. of 16' wide paths to make it into the woods

http://www.flickr.com/photos/olddognewtrick/2751772815/


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 5, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Ian, I have your tea supplies gathered




Good... It would really put a damper on the day if I had to whup ya as soon as I got there... LOL


And this time, when I press a 20 into your palm for the food and such, don't make me put my serious face on to get you to take it. 

Ian


----------



## FATGUY (May 5, 2009)

Man am I looking forward to this!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 5, 2009)

Working on my wife about heading down for this! Any Michiganders interested in car pooling...1/2ton ford w/ tonneu cover to protect the saws.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 5, 2009)

I'm trying to talk my brother in to going, so far so good. He's 10 years older than me, but we look like twins. I'm the better looking one however.


----------



## blsnelling (May 6, 2009)

Sounds like we'll have at least 20, and maybe as many as 30!


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 6, 2009)

Trying to get the spring trip to Drummond rescheduled, and looks like will have a riding partner if I'm able to make it.


----------



## whitedogone (May 6, 2009)

Looking forward to trying some saws other than mine. I'll be bringing stockers in my sig.


----------



## whitedogone (May 6, 2009)

Might even dig around in the frezzer a bit.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=87252


----------



## FATGUY (May 6, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Might even dig around in the frezzer a bit.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=87252&highlight=jacking



for the sake of good eating, we ought to get this together, Space providing, I'm briging a smoker......


----------



## whitedogone (May 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> for the sake of good eating, we ought to get this together, Space providing, I'm briging a smoker......




You better get there early if you're planning on eating before like 8 pm. I've never put anything in my smoker that took less than 10 hrs to smoke. Heck, by 8pm I may be rolling into Kokomo


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 6, 2009)

Sounds to me like we should just have a cook off instead of playing w/ saws...I like cooking just about as much as anything I do...


----------



## whitedogone (May 6, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Sounds to me like we should just have a cook off instead of playing w/ saws...I like cooking just about as much as anything I do...




I'll tell you what. I'd win that battle with this


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=628678

Every time I've made it poeple just for nuts over it.


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 7, 2009)

Those look darn good White...bet they would go well with these jalapeno poppers 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85003&highlight=jalapeno's


----------



## whitedogone (May 7, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> Those look darn good White...bet they would go well with these jalapeno poppers
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85003&highlight=jalapeno's



Or these:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=360042&highlight=stuffed


----------



## Wild Knight (May 7, 2009)

I don't know, I've invested quite a bit in learning the fine art of slow smokin ribs - beef, pork, bison, lamb, everything. I may give you a run for your money. After playing with saws, of course.


----------



## gink595 (May 7, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Heck, by 8pm I may be rolling into Kokomo



This is how it should have read
Heck, by 8pm *we* may be rolling into Kokomo.


----------



## whitedogone (May 7, 2009)

any place to shoot a round of sporting clays close by?


----------



## FATGUY (May 7, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> any place to shoot a round of sporting clays close by?



how do you like sporting clays vs trap or skeet? I shoot trap eery now and again, shot skeet once, never tried the clays


----------



## whitedogone (May 7, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> how do you like sporting clays vs trap or skeet? I shoot trap eery now and again, shot skeet once, never tried the clays



Skeet would do just fine. Trap is a waste of good ammunition. :monkey:


----------



## ericjeeper (May 7, 2009)

*Lets just stick with saws*



whitedogone said:


> any place to shoot a round of sporting clays close by?



Sharp high revving saws is enough danger for my liability insurance to handle..


----------



## whitedogone (May 7, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Sharp high revving saws is enough danger for my liability insurance to handle..



I was thinking more about up the road/down the road.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 7, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> I was thinking more about up the road/down the road.



No public place that I can think of..
Might know of a place that will plant some quail for you to jump and shoot..
Bit more of a challenge than them orange disk that you aim away from you. LOL


----------



## Erick (May 7, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> No public place that I can think of..
> Might know of a place that will plant some quail for you to jump and shoot..
> Bit more of a challenge than them orange disk that you aim away from you. LOL



They still putting birds out??
*<----* Heidi thinks she might be interested. 

Man this could turn into a week long event at this rate.


----------



## FATGUY (May 7, 2009)

did I mention I just can't wait?


----------



## Wild Knight (May 7, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> did I mention I just can't wait?



Yeah, me too. I've been over to Erick's and run some bad a$$ saws, but this will be my first GTG. Should be a good time.


----------



## dustytools (May 7, 2009)

If there is any interest I will be bringing along my 084, I have decided to try to sell it to fund a few other things that I need a little more.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 7, 2009)

dustytools said:


> If there is any interest I will be bringing along my 084, I have decided to try to sell it to fund a few other things that I need a little more.



What could you possibly need more than an 084?
Hello

Put up a price when you get here in case someone has some pocket money to shed.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> for the sake of good eating, we ought to get this together, Space providing, I'm briging a smoker......



You bringing my sister?????? Or briging????? Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I rarely let Buckeyes brig my sister!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FATGUY (May 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> You bringing my sister?????? Or briging????? Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I rarely let Buckeyes brig my sister!!!!!!!!!



LOL, knock it off, I won't stand for it !!!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 7, 2009)

dustytools said:


> If there is any interest I will be bringing along my 084, I have decided to try to sell it to fund a few other things that I need a little more.



I might be able to come up w/ an extra $20...Just got home from Vegas you know...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 7, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Speaking of lunch...What can I bring?...I can put a pretty good scalding on some ribs on an open fire...I might even be able to come up w/ some morels if we ever get some good weather...Can bring deer sausage and cheese for snacks and I have a couple of roasts that I can dry down for some jerky...



Looks like the Morels are out...Went out tonight and the woods were steam rolled w/ foot prints...Found 15 about 8" tall but half got thrown away...Talked to the neighbor and he said they found about 250 last weekend when I was out of town, :censored::censored::censored: ...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 7, 2009)

The Mall is ALIVE...Cleaned the points and it fired right up...And it has REALLY GOOD SPARK...Don't ask me how I know ...Now I just have to do a good once over on it and put it in some wood...Keeping my fingers crossed on it running good at the GTG...


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The Mall is ALIVE...Cleaned the points and it fired right up...And it has REALLY GOOD SPARK...Don't ask me how I know ...Now I just have to do a good once over on it and put it in some wood...Keeping my fingers crossed on it running good at the GTG...



Excellent! I'm anxious to check it out.


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 8, 2009)

I've found about 50 morels in the two times I've looked around my place. Made for a tasty appetizer.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 8, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> did I mention I just can't wait?



A good time will be had by.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 8, 2009)

I am still going to have plenty of pulled pork and buns along with sides. 5 gallons of sweet tea and 3-5 gallons of sassafras tea.
I will provide cups and plates and forks.
If you guys wish to bring your smokers and what not feel free.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 8, 2009)

Unless someone has already called it, I'll bring a few bags of chips.... Or maybe I can bring some of that BBQ sauce that I took to the PNW last year.

Will that pork already be sauced?

Ian


----------



## ericjeeper (May 8, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Unless someone has already called it, I'll bring a few bags of chips.... Or maybe I can bring some of that BBQ sauce that I took to the PNW last year.
> 
> Will that pork already be sauced?
> 
> Ian



Nope.. It will be plain.. Bring your own favorite sauce.. I will have plenty of "stink eye" barbecue sauce on hand.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 9, 2009)

Ok, I picked up a case of sauce today, I'll leave the chips to someone else.

Ian


----------



## super3 (May 11, 2009)

It's gettin closer


----------



## ericjeeper (May 11, 2009)

*yes it is..*

Won't be long. Hopefully it will be a nice sunny dry day.. What are those?
We did manage to get a bit of the garden tilled. Tomorrow I am going to get my sweetcorn plot sprayed, get it tilled and half of it planted.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 11, 2009)

super3 said:


> It's gettin closer



And I don't have a thing ready...


----------



## ericjeeper (May 11, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> And I don't have a thing ready...



Haha.. You ain't got nothing on me.. I know where it is going to be held though..


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 11, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Haha.. You ain't got nothing on me.. I know where it is going to be held though..



Yes, that is important...I was thinking about just driving that way and listening for the sound of saws and the smell of smoked turkey...


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2009)

HELP! Someone help me! I've still got three saws apart I intend to bring to this GTG. And no good chains ready. What is I gonna do?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 11, 2009)

Here's an 044 in Walton, IN if anybody is interested...$275 BIN...Not the best deal, but not bad either if you are close...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## Wild Knight (May 11, 2009)

Quit wasting time here and get to work


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 11, 2009)

Here is an 064 in Louisville for $400 if anybody is looking for one of them...

http://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/1165455002.html


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Quit wasting time here and get to work



Gots to keep up with the immortal 260 thread, LOL Actually I've been working on the 048. All it's missing now is the handle molding for the top of the rear handle. I'll post pics when it's done. It is running too.


----------



## Banshee (May 12, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here is an 064 in Louisville for $400 if anybody is looking for one of them...
> 
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/1165455002.html



Hey show us saws all you want, but don't you dare show that 288xp I've got my eye on.


----------



## blsnelling (May 12, 2009)

Hey Erick, make sure you bring that 440/460BB. I've got something on the bench to run you with. I'm hoping it'll be done in time.


----------



## Wild Knight (May 12, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Erick, make sure you bring that 440/460BB. I've got something on the bench to run you with. I'm hoping it'll be done in time.



That's a bold challenge there Brad 

Erick's 440 is bad a$$


:chainsawguy:


----------



## blsnelling (May 12, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> That's a bold challenge there Brad
> 
> Erick's 440 is bad a$$
> 
> ...



I know it is I like a good challenge though. He very well may hand me my butt. That's ok too.

I've got a 440 here that's seen a pretty hard life. Lots of paint off the CC and a bad top end. I just received a new OEM Mahle 460 P&C for it. It'll have a .030-.035 popup and my porting. My 460 has always been my favorite saw. I can see this one changing that though.

Hey Nik. I see youdown there. I've got to get this thing down to you soon!


----------



## Wild Knight (May 12, 2009)

Sounds solid. Hope you get it done for the GTG!


----------



## blsnelling (May 12, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Sounds solid. Hope you get it done for the GTG!



I haven't even started it yet:jawdrop: It's still covered with grime! I hope to start on it tonight though.


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2009)

Would there be any interest in demoing the Dolmar 420 I modded for The Cutting Edge? I'll see what I can do about getting it.


----------



## Wild Knight (May 13, 2009)

Let me think...I thought about it....YES!


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2009)

The "Easter Basket" from Baileys should be arriving here today


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 13, 2009)

:censored::censored::censored:...My wife has to work on the 23rd now...Hopefully I can find someone to watch the boys...I really hate her :censored: job...


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2009)

Who *will be at the GTG *and has the following saws?

*Husky*

281
268
262
41/40
36
45
340

*Stihl*

046
038
036
039
029
026
021/023


----------



## super3 (May 13, 2009)

I have a 262


----------



## Rleonard (May 13, 2009)

Looking over pages of posts, I did not see a definate time, place, date for this event. May 23rd? And directions to your place. I might be able to make this one.

I have a freshly restored DA211 that I'll put in wood.

Bob


----------



## whitedogone (May 13, 2009)

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2009)

Rleonard said:


> Looking over pages of posts, I did not see a definate time, place, date for this event. May 23rd? And directions to your place. I might be able to make this one.
> 
> I have a freshly restored DA211 that I'll put in wood.
> 
> Bob



It is indeed on May 23rd, south of Indy. PM Ericjeepers for the address.


----------



## FATGUY (May 13, 2009)

026 here, but you already know that : )
why would you ask?


----------



## Erick (May 13, 2009)

Brad,

046, 038, 036, and 026 in the current line-up why??


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> 026 here, but you already know that : )
> why would you ask?



I've got a box of parts and goodies here from Baileys I'm trying to figure out the best way to divy up


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2009)

Erick said:


> Brad,
> 
> 046, 038, 036, and 026 in the the current line-up why??



I mix of pistons and cylinders! Mostly pistons.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 13, 2009)

*what? No dullmar goodies?LOL*

As long as one of you bring sunshine.. I will be happy.


----------



## Urbicide (May 13, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> As long as one of you bring sunshine.. I will be happy.



No moonshine?


----------



## Erick (May 13, 2009)

Man... it just sank in..... 10 more days  I got to get busy.


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2009)

Erick said:


> Man... it just sank in..... 10 more days  I got to get busy.



Same here. I'm not even close to ready!


----------



## Erick (May 13, 2009)

Wait.... I have been busy, thats the problem.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 13, 2009)

*I do not understand why you guys are in a panic*

Heck all you have to do is throw some saws in the truck and drive here..
Someone has to get some wood up to cut on.. prepare a meal for however many show up.. and get my fine relic saws tuned up for the event.
I found a good deal on two types of wood to race on.. One is old used railroad ties.. and the other is a log that used to be a tree in a fence line. It should be a good log used to have a really neat tree stand up near the top. LOL
Will either of these work better than the other?LMAO
ps bring really sharp chains.































I still remember the look on Brads face when he cut into that screw in spike at Bills GTG.. Priceless... No wait there was a price.. half the teeth on his chain.
Seriously I have some nice straight clean sassafras logs. I have not tried to get any square trees lined up.. all ours are round. I will make a call to a guy down the road that evidently grows square barkless poplar trees.


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I have not tried to get any square trees lined up.. all ours are round. I will make a call to a guy down the road that evidently grows square barkless poplar trees.



I heard there were some square Ohio trees coming.


----------



## whitedogone (May 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Same here. I'm not even close to ready!



I'm ready. If something doesn't run right I'll just have Brad wrench on it for me.  Besides, I'm leaving in the morning for 4 wheelin in Wisconsin for 4 days.


----------



## stihlboy (May 13, 2009)

dibs on the 029 stuff im the only one who isn't embarrased to admit it


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Who *will be at the GTG *and has the following saws?
> 
> *Husky*
> 
> ...



Got a MS290 that is not in my sig...I could use a piston, but need a rear handle worse than anything...


----------



## gink595 (May 13, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I will make a call to a guy down the road that evidently grows square barkless poplar trees.



I can bring the Alaskan mill and mill us some cants if you can get some poplar.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 13, 2009)

I think I finally have all the moving parts on the Mall saw moving now...The kill switch and the chain adjustment latch took several days of soaking in PB Blaster...This thing is actually kind of scary...Now I just have to find someone to hold the other end and a piece of wood that is attached to something heavy to run it in...Oh wait I quit drinking...


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 14, 2009)

Hmmmm and I have a 262XP that is very low on compression.


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I think I finally have all the moving parts on the Mall saw moving now...The kill switch and the chain adjustment latch took several days of soaking in PB Blaster...This thing is actually kind of scary...Now I just have to find someone to hold the other end and a piece of wood that is attached to something heavy to run it in...Oh wait I quit drinking...



I'm crazy enough to hold it. I want to see that thing run!


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I can bring the Alaskan mill and mill us some cants if you can get some poplar.



I'd love to see that. I've never seen wood milled.


----------



## gink595 (May 14, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'd love to see that. I've never seen wood milled.



It's a blast, I bought a mill around X-mas but have never really had the time or chance to try it out. I tried it out for the first time last week sometime and am chomping at the bit to do it again!!

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=98596


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2009)

gink595 said:


> It's a blast, I bought a mill around X-mas but have never really had the time or chance to try it out. I tried it out for the first time last week sometime and am chomping at the bit to do it again!!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=98596



Excellent! Milling has been demod at GTGs before, but I wasn't there.


----------



## FATGUY (May 14, 2009)

gink595 said:


> It's a blast, I bought a mill around X-mas but have never really had the time or chance to try it out. I tried it out for the first time last week sometime and am chomping at the bit to do it again!!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=98596



Here's an odd one for ya. What's the *smallest* size piece of wood you can mill?


----------



## stipes (May 14, 2009)

*I'm wantin to go....*

If Eric dont mind havin me and Kim we wanna go and meet everyone....I never been to a GTG and it's alittle over 4 hours frm me,,so thats not a prob...
What would I bring....The 028 super....The Jred 2186...Of course my Mcc's,,,the 7-10 and the baby,,the sp125....Trow the mini mill and guide board in for Gink to try out...Sounds like a fun weekend....


----------



## ericjeeper (May 14, 2009)

*come on up*



stipes said:


> If Eric dont mind havin me and Kim we wanna go and meet everyone....I never been to a GTG and it's alittle over 4 hours frm me,,so thats not a prob...
> What would I bring....The 028 super....The Jred 2186...Of course my Mcc's,,,the 7-10 and the baby,,the sp125....Trow the mini mill and guide board in for Gink to try out...Sounds like a fun weekend....



More the merrier.
I have some nice sassyfras logs laying there. We can set on up to play with the mills on.(I figure it is somewhat soft and should mill out pretty nice)


----------



## ericjeeper (May 14, 2009)

*Stipes*

Your pm box is full.. Empty it for directions, Thanks


----------



## stipes (May 14, 2009)

*Thanks Eric....*

She called me this morning and tryin to move her work sced. around to go next week...I never thought she would be more excited about a GTG than me....LOL!!


----------



## stipes (May 14, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Your pm box is full.. Empty it for directions, Thanks



Opps!! Didnt relize it was full! Got room now...Thanks..


----------



## gink595 (May 14, 2009)

Looking foward to trying out that Mini mill!!!!


----------



## gink595 (May 14, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Here's an odd one for ya. What's the *smallest* size piece of wood you can mill?



Oh no, not a riddle, I'm terrible at riddles. But to try and answer ummm...1X2's


----------



## stipes (May 14, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Here's an odd one for ya. What's the *smallest* size piece of wood you can mill?



Me,,I wouldnt mill anything under 12 inches unless I had a CSM on a guide rail and then I could mill limbs,,and yes,,been starting on a quest to build me one of them....LOL!!!


----------



## Rleonard (May 14, 2009)

*How about this?*

Latest restoration...

















Still looking for a spark plug cover for it. Could use a fresh chain too.

Bob


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FATGUY (May 14, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Oh no, not a riddle, I'm terrible at riddles. But to try and answer ummm...1X2's





stipes said:


> Me,,I wouldnt mill anything under 12 inches unless I had a CSM on a guide rail and then I could mill limbs,,and yes,,been starting on a quest to build me one of them....LOL!!!



it's kinda silly but I've got a 6-8" limb I'd like to have milled into lumber.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 14, 2009)

Rleonard said:


> Latest restoration...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy, that is a lot prettier than my Mall...


----------



## gink595 (May 14, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> it's kinda silly but I've got a 6-8" limb I'd like to have milled into lumber.



I can't remember where I seen it, maybe BobL, but anyhow it was a sled to do small limbs/trees in a table saw just like a mill.... I don't know really how small of stuff a guy could do, I've only milled a couple oak logs. But we can give her the old college try and the GTG


----------



## FATGUY (May 14, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I can't remember where I seen it, maybe BobL, but anyhow it was a sled to do small limbs/trees in a table saw just like a mill.... I don't know really how small of stuff a guy could do, I've only milled a couple oak logs. But we can give her the old college try and the GTG



TY, sounds great!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 15, 2009)

Sassafras mills up nice...makes for great fence boards pretty rot resistant. Most wouldn't think you can find sassafras big enough to mill but we had some as large as 30"dbh on the old farm.


----------



## wkpoor (May 15, 2009)

> 1. ericjeeper
> 2. blsnelling
> 3. FATGUY
> 4. outdoorlivin247
> ...


Why is there a question mark next to my name??? 
And yes I will have 1 possibly another with me.
I'm bringing some square trees and the stand.
Eric I'll need some heavy stuff to secure the stand. I've got stakes but you can't count on them depending on ground condition.


----------



## gink595 (May 15, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Why is there a question mark next to my name???
> And yes I will have 1 possibly another with me.
> I'm bringing some square trees and the stand.
> Eric I'll need some heavy stuff to secure the stand. I've got stakes but you can't count on them depending on ground condition.



There you are!!! We were wondering about you Good to see you'll be making the trip. I'll be in your neck of the woods tonight, I'm heading down to Dayton to WPAF museum for the "Night at the Museum" I'll be heading down in just a bit.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 15, 2009)

*The way I have it scored right now..*

1. ericjeeper
2. blsnelling
3. FATGUY
4. outdoorlivin247
5. Erick
6. Haywire Haywood
7. whitedogone
8. gink595
9. Rleonard
10. gink595
11. Wild Knight
12. breymeyerfam
13. super3
14. Dustytools
15. russ61
16. shipper50
17. Andyshine77
18. wkpoor 
19. TRI955 ???
20. Bill G ???
21. Stipes
22. Pinemartin
23. Jacktheripper
24. Shipper50
This is what I have thus far. Plus their girlfriends and other passengers.
Bill ,will some suitcase weights for tractors work ok?


----------



## blsnelling (May 15, 2009)

I got word from The Cutting Edge that the Dolmar 420 I ported will be there along with the box of goodies Eric requested Thanks guys!


----------



## ericjeeper (May 15, 2009)

*Special thanks to sponsors here for goodies*



blsnelling said:


> I got word from The Cutting Edge that the Dolmar 420 I ported will be there along with the box of goodies Eric requested Thanks guys!



What class does that 420 run in?


----------



## wkpoor (May 15, 2009)

Don't know how much milling might happen but I could bring a few sycamore logs to have milled for the next GTG or this one.
Yep Eric, any king of iron weights will work fine. Approx 400lbs.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 15, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> 1. ericjeeper
> 2. blsnelling
> 3. FATGUY
> 4. outdoorlivin247
> ...



I must not be CL...I don't have any girlfriends or passengers...


----------



## ericjeeper (May 15, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I must not be CL...I don't have any girlfriends or passengers...



Bummer.. My wife won't let me have a girlfriend either..


----------



## gink595 (May 15, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Don't know how much milling might happen but I could bring a few sycamore logs to have milled for the next GTG or this one.
> Yep Eric, any king of iron weights will work fine. Approx 400lbs.



Bring em, we can mill them, I'm sure we'll have time!!


----------



## stipes (May 15, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Bummer.. My wife won't let me have a girlfriend either..



Well when I have my girlfriend there dont mention anything about marriage and wives....LOL!!!
Eric,,anything I should bring up as in food or anything ya need?? Let me know...I am so excited!!!!!!


----------



## ericjeeper (May 16, 2009)

stipes said:


> Well when I have my girlfriend there dont mention anything about marriage and wives....LOL!!!
> Eric,,anything I should bring up as in food or anything ya need?? Let me know...I am so excited!!!!!!



Ok everyone.. Stipes wants us all to ask his GF when the "Big day" Is set for LOL
As for food.. if anyone feels inclined they can bring breakfast/dessert stuff. If you have to have soda pop to drink.. Brink it.. I will furnish sweet tea and sassafras tea, and a jug of lemonade. Plus pulled pork for samiches and potato salad and baked beans. I will have plates and cutlery too.
If Ericks wife wants to whip up a pan of persimmon pudding I am sure there will be many here that have never had it.. and I am sure it will not go to waste.
If Fatguy is going to be bringing his smoker.. I acquired a duck last night it is frozen.. But if He wishes to smoke it.. I can have it thawed.


----------



## dustytools (May 16, 2009)

Persimmon puddin' mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, havent had that in a while. Whatcha say Erick, reckon you can talk her into it?


----------



## gink595 (May 16, 2009)

dustytools said:


> Persimmon puddin' mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, havent had that in a while. Whatcha say Erick, reckon you can talk her into it?



I'd never heard of it before I went to Eric's GTG last fall, I got distracted playing with saws or BS'ing and never got to try it out. If Erick brings some I'll be sure to give it a try


----------



## Banshee (May 16, 2009)

Did I mention you guys suck. 
I can't even read this post now without feeling a great depression coming on. And now persimmon pudding to put salt in the wound.


----------



## gink595 (May 16, 2009)

Banshee said:


> Did I mention you guys suck.
> I can't even read this post now without feeling a great depression coming on. And now persimmon pudding to put salt in the wound.



What??? We don't suck!!! But I hope the girls you decided to ditch us for does


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 16, 2009)

gink595 said:


> What??? We don't suck!!! But I hope the girls you decided to ditch us for does


----------



## Wild Knight (May 16, 2009)

Brad, you are bringing the new 440 BB, right? :rocker:


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Brad, you are bringing the new 440 BB, right? :rocker:



Oh yeah I posted a vid in the other thread.


----------



## gink595 (May 16, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Oh yeah I posted a vid in the other thread.



I just read that thread, That will be a good one to see at the GTG, so are you working 14hr. days yet get everything ready for the GTG!!!

Oh yeah BTW:

_"Pease tell me that you are NOT going to just "imagine that it is", and port it without calculating what it is and how it is going to effect how you want to do the rest of your porting."_

LOL, sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## pinemartin (May 16, 2009)

Got all my stuff ready for the 6 hour drive  I even went out and cut some 10in popular today to do some pre GTG testing. There will be at least one other member (Stihlhead, Dean06919) I will bring with me or maybe both. Hopefully my wood hauler will make the trip. I should see you all there.


----------



## Erick (May 17, 2009)

*GOOD NEWS!!!!!*

There will be Persimmon pudding.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 17, 2009)

Banshee said:


> Did I mention you guys suck.
> I can't even read this post now without feeling a great depression coming on. And now persimmon pudding to put salt in the wound.



Sure would be nice to run one or more of these saws.....

Husqvarna 
372xp-ported, timing advanced, muffler modded. (100ll).
395xp-ported, timing advanced, muffler modded. (100ll)
3120xp. (100ll)
Stihl 
070av
066
044 (10mm)
044 (10mm)
Dolmar
7900-timing advance, air intake and muffler modded (100ll)
143mx
Homelite
Zip


----------



## ericjeeper (May 17, 2009)

Oh Banshee.. There will be well over 100 chainsaws here.. I am sure a man could touch and run any one of them.. You might have 4 girls in your boat and no man can touch any one of them.. Your day is going to be like being chinned up to the slobber trough at the Brass Flamingo.
PS I hope it is cold enough that they wear long sleeve shirts and shorts all day.. LMAO


----------



## Wild Knight (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, getting to feel it in your hands it definitely part of the equation. It applies equally in both scenarios.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 17, 2009)

after a day on the boat.. He is going to have one tired arm.. where as us at the GTG will have two tired arms LOL


----------



## Wild Knight (May 17, 2009)

yeah, and he won't go through as much bar lube as we will either


----------



## dustytools (May 17, 2009)

I have all the gear rounded up and some fresh mix in the can, sharpened chains on the 395,084 and 361 and fired them up for a test drive. Im looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 17, 2009)

*seems like everyone is ready..*

With the exception being me.. We finally have some dry weather coming..Maybe I can get another large beech log drug up.
I have a busy week coming. I have 17 windows to put in Monday.Tuesday I have to work the polls for a local special election from 5 am til 6 pm then pack up and take the results to the courthouse,.btw.. This turns into a 15 hour day but it pays a whopping 90 bucks and three free meals....LOL
Wed. I have 3 windows to put in at one job and one at another. Both will require ladder work as 3 of the 4 are on the upper level.. So that just leaves me Thursday and Friday to get my stuff ready.
I have 20 pounds of tater salad, 20 pounds of pork to cook up and pull.
Where are my chain saws?Oh my, are they even sharp? I might only take one.. seems everyone else is bringing enough for me to run. LOL


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2009)

You're not alone Eric. My 359 and 372 topends are still off for popups. I haven't sharpened one chain yet. I have to port a 260 tomorrow after work. The truck needs rear breaks. And on it goes.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 17, 2009)

I'm not bringing any saws. Dusty apparently already has my cab full of his.... LOL

Ian


----------



## dustytools (May 17, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I'm not bringing any saws. Dusty apparently already has my cab full of his.... LOL
> 
> Ian



You're not gettin off that easy, I havent ran your 066 yet. My saws can ride in the bed. With any luck I will only be coming home with two of them.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 17, 2009)

You may have and not known it. Remember that 066 that Rob had the 6' bar on at Bill's GTG a couple years ago? Same saw.

Ian


----------



## dustytools (May 17, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> You may have and not known it. Remember that 066 that Rob had the 6' bar on at Bill's GTG a couple years ago? Same saw.
> 
> Ian



Yes. I remember several loops going into that chain.


----------



## Erick (May 17, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> You may have and not known it. Remember that 066 that Rob had the 6' bar on at Bill's GTG a couple years ago? Same saw.
> 
> Ian



You mean this one. 












Good times.


----------



## Erick (May 17, 2009)

Banshee, if you want to see some of what you'll be missing try *-->HERE<--*.... start reading about post 217. .... good times.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 17, 2009)

See? Told ya...


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2009)

That was a good time for sure! Let's do it again in 5 1/2 days!


----------



## ba-1 (May 17, 2009)

Was going to try to slip that way but we might get in the feilds
to sow rice I guess this year. If you would might send directions 
just in case..
This wold be a first event for me


----------



## stihlhead (May 17, 2009)

*Pinemartin Logging Co Truck*



pinemartin said:


> Got all my stuff ready for the 6 hour drive  I even went out and cut some 10in popular today to do some pre GTG testing. There will be at least one other member (Stihlhead, Dean06919) I will bring with me or maybe both. Hopefully my wood hauler will make the trip. I should see you all there.



Here is a pic of his " Wood Hauler " leaving with his 10 in poplar logs. This is an actual picture of his "Wood Hauler" before he left. Had to try out the new J-Red.... I am hoping it makes it too!

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=98732&stc=1&d=1242614064


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2009)

You ought to see everything Rob, Stihl 041S, shows up with to a GTG in his little car!


----------



## pinemartin (May 17, 2009)

That little caviler did good considering it had three 6ft. X 10in. green popular logs five saws, fuel/oil and all my climbing gear  Here is some of what you will be up against

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b3Pmg-Gz0aE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b3Pmg-Gz0aE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 18, 2009)

anyone have a new 72dl .050 square chisle chain they would part with at the gtg? if not, i guess i'll just have call baileys.


----------



## stipes (May 18, 2009)

*Come on Sat!!!!!*

Pretty excited about this,,gonna be my first one.....I'm gonna have to add the ms260 to go with me too.. Kim done told me that gonna be goin or I'll end up like John Bobbit.....LOL!!!
Gonna be nice to meet the people I talked with,,and all and all I bet the farm it'll be a great day to remember....So lookin forward to it!!!!!


----------



## Laird (May 19, 2009)

Been working on the wife to change plans so I could come, and I almost pushed it too far. Would have really been in the doghouse. I'll just have to look forward to a future GTG to meet everyone.


----------



## TRI955 (May 19, 2009)

Well you all have some fun, I'll be thinking about it while I'm at work on Saturday


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 19, 2009)

Just got done cutting about 15lbs of roast for jerky...If all goes well and I can keep my fingers out of it that hopefully will be enough to go around...Do you guys mind a little zing to it or should I make some on the mild side?...


----------



## super3 (May 19, 2009)

Zing is good


----------



## Wild Knight (May 19, 2009)

You talkin cayenne zing or super blazin orange sauce zing?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 19, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> You talkin cayenne zing or super blazin orange sauce zing?



My brother grew seven of the hottest commercially grown peppers in his garden a few years ago...Needless to say I still have some crushed...It has everything from scotch bonnets and habaneros to peppers I don't even know the names of...A little goes a long way, but it makes for excellent jerky...I promise I will not make it screaming hot...


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

I'm fealing better. The 260 is done and shipped. New brakes are on the back of the truck. All the saws are full of fluids, started, and wearing sharp chains. All I have left to do is throw the P&Cs back on the 359 and 372 once I get them back, and work on my GTG chains. I think I'll make it

I finally sharpened the chain on the old Lighting and put it in some woods. It cuts real nice now.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

3 days bump.


----------



## Wild Knight (May 20, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> My brother grew seven of the hottest commercially grown peppers in his garden a few years ago...Needless to say I still have some crushed...It has everything from scotch bonnets and habaneros to peppers I don't even know the names of...A little goes a long way, but it makes for excellent jerky...I promise I will not make it screaming hot...



Mmmmm...sounds great. I love ground peppers, especially scotch bonnets. I just don't like it when you extract the heat compounds from the peppers using vinegar, making orange fire sauce. It lacks the flavor of the raw peppers.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

The weather's looking great too. 80F. Forecast


----------



## Wild Knight (May 20, 2009)

So is it a fashion faux pas to were chaps over shorts?


----------



## FATGUY (May 20, 2009)

or over diapers?


----------



## Wild Knight (May 20, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> or over diapers?



Guess that depends...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Wild Knight (May 20, 2009)

now that's funny. Is there going to be a swimming hole? LOL!


----------



## jack-the-ripper (May 20, 2009)

I was going to try to make this GTG but have decided I am going to a motorcycyle show. Motorcycling is my other passion that takes precident over everything else during the summer. Everyone have fun & be careful.


----------



## Wild Knight (May 20, 2009)

What time does the GTG start again?


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> What time does the GTG start again?



When ever you get there


----------



## OhioGregg (May 20, 2009)

I hope some of you guys remember to take cameras with ya also!! Those of us who won't be going sure would like to see alot of pics and videos!
Sounds like a good time to be had for sure.:greenchainsaw:

Gregg,


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 20, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> I hope some of you guys remember to take cameras with ya also!! Those of us who won't be going sure would like to see alot of pics and videos!
> Sounds like a good time to be had for sure.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Gregg,



Nope...Pictures and videos will be posted in a private invite only forum...If you are not there to have and keep the mental pictures in your own mind you will just be missing out...


----------



## wkpoor (May 20, 2009)

If in I bring a couple of Sycamore logs will Dusty make them square for me! Stock for next GTG or what ever.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 20, 2009)

I could bring my mill and have a couple people working on them.

Ian


----------



## dustytools (May 20, 2009)

I think that Gink said something about bringing his mill and rails to the GTG. I would be more than happy to help out and even bring a mill if need be. If I bring too much more stuff I fear that Ian will have my head in a sack,LOL.


----------



## wkpoor (May 20, 2009)

I'm bringing 1ea 8x8 and 1ea 10x10 and 2 logs to be made square. Plus the stand. It would be nice for the sycamore to be kept for the next GTG. That way I can help cut costs on future GTG's.


----------



## wkpoor (May 20, 2009)

I ought to get one of those mills. It would pay for itself quickly. I had 250.00 in cants for the last one.


----------



## gink595 (May 20, 2009)

dustytools said:


> I think that Gink said something about bringing his mill and rails to the GTG. I would be more than happy to help out and even bring a mill if need be. If I bring too much more stuff I fear that Ian will have my head in a sack,LOL.



Yeah I was going to bring one and stipes is bringing a mini mill for me to try out, also I'm going to make a rail fixture tomorrow that indexes 90* to try out at the GTG. So if it don't work I'll look like a twat in front of everyone  Maybe get you more experienced millers advice

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=99013


----------



## gink595 (May 20, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> I ought to get one of those mills. It would pay for itself quickly. I had 250.00 in cants for the last one.



Yeah it sure would, my 30" alsakan cost about 175.00 and you already have a milling saw in that 395.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 20, 2009)

*Almost time*

The big logs have arrived at the top of the hill finally..
It will take a 28 inch bar to get through it I do believe.Beech.. Hard as hammered hello.
I have all my work caught up for the week.. I will spend a couple of days helping a buddy plant..We have a lot of ruts to disc out after last years flood.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

Sounds like it's coming together for everyone. I had to mod up a new short bar for my *084 *and found that the *clutch drum *is cracked from the oil spring notch to the face of it. I was just going to say forget it and not bring it, but I got out the welder, welded it solid and ground it back down to size. *It sure would be nice if someone had a spare and could bring it along.* I'd be more than happy to pay what ever they're worth.

I've got 5 square chains to work over and I'm done. 

I'm bringing 19 saws if the 359 and 372 get done in the next two nights, and I think they will. I've got FATGUY working over time I think on the popups. I think he wants them done more than I do, LOL


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds like it's coming together for everyone. I had to mod up a new short bar for my *084 *and found that the *clutch drum *is cracked from the oil spring notch to the face of it. I was just going to say forget it and not bring it, but I got out the welder, welded it solid and ground it back down to size. *It sure would be nice if someone had a spare and could bring it along.* I'd be more than happy to pay what ever they're worth.
> 
> I've got 5 square chains to work over and I'm done.
> 
> I'm bringing 19 saws if the 359 and 372 get done in the next two nights, and I think they will. I've got FATGUY working over time I think on the popups. I think he wants them done more than I do, LOL



Can't find one more to make it a nice even 20...


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

But then if I sold the 242XP, I'd be coming home with an odd number. 

Anyone interested in a really clean 242XP? I've thought about selling it and will have it along. It is bone stock and very clean. The original case had a hole in it and I rebuild it on a 242 case. So the black tag doesn't say XP, but everything else on it is. BTW, it's not the one I have in my chainsaw picture galleries.


----------



## wkpoor (May 20, 2009)

*Gink*



> also I'm going to make a rail fixture tomorrow that indexes 90* to try out at the GTG


In my mind I was trying to figure the best way to use those portable mills to mill out a true 8x8 or such squares rather than slabs. And what you are saying there is what I'm a thinkin about.


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2009)

2 days to go bump.


----------



## gink595 (May 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> 2 days to go bump.


----------



## Wild Knight (May 21, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm bringing 19 saws



man, im only bringing a couple saws, i feel so unworthy...

if anyone is interested, I have a nice mac 10-10 with no spark but good compression and a running pioneer 1074 that needs filter and cover for sale or trade, I could bring along


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2009)

Might as well have a good old fashioned swap meet while we're at it. I've already sold the 242XP I'm bringing I'm picking up items from a couple other guys as well.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 21, 2009)

I am bringing a little CASH just in case...


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 21, 2009)

just got rid of my ms180 wouldnt mind finding a replacement


----------



## ericjeeper (May 21, 2009)

anyone got any guns for sale?
Or a good sleeper 372 husky to swap?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 21, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> anyone got any guns for sale?
> Or a good sleeper 372 husky to swap?



That is one thing that I have never sold once I bought them....


----------



## dustytools (May 21, 2009)

Im stll gonna have the 084 with me at the GTG if anyone has any cash that they wanna part with.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 21, 2009)

dustytools said:


> Im stll gonna have the 084 with me at the GTG if anyone has any cash that they wanna part with.



:monkey:


----------



## gink595 (May 21, 2009)

I just got finished with my milling fixtures, all welded up and ready to try out saturday. I was hoping to get them on a log and give it a trial run but I seemed to attract all my friends tonight because it was a steady stream of people wanting to BS.

From drawing board to reality:

















BTW: Eric do you have a 2X8-10??? maybe 8-10' long? If not I'll try to bring one but were taking my buddies short bed with a hard cover kinda hard to haul it that way.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 21, 2009)

gink595 said:


> BTW: Eric do you have a 2X8-10??? maybe 8-10' long? If not I'll try to bring one but were taking my buddies short bed with a hard cover kinda hard to haul it that way.



Kind of hidden in your post...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 21, 2009)

Just got the last racks of jerky on...Hopefully I have time to at least sharpen the chains before sat...Wife has been keeping me busy w/ her GARBAGE/garage sale...Did I say that...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 22, 2009)

*Gink*

Interesting rig you got there. I have a couple observations.

The one board going the length of the log is going to have way too much flex in the middle unless you do something to stiffen or support it. Maybe figure out a way to use an aluminum ladder or stick something between it and the log for support.

How far off the end of the log is the vertical square tube? Needs to be far enough to comfortably fit a chainsaw bar between it and the log with enough room for some jostling around with a spinning chain.

From the looks of it, you would have to have the log on a stand because as you adjust the rack, the bottom of the vertical square tube is going to be below the bottom of the log. No working on the ground.

On the other hand, since you can move the platform a perfect 90 deg without removing the base, it would be perfect for making square cants.

We'll fiddle with it Saturday and see how it works. 

Ian


----------



## ba-1 (May 22, 2009)

Could I get directions just in case it showers in the morning
Weather man talking it a bit might get away


----------



## ericjeeper (May 22, 2009)

*Frank*

I do have an aluminum extension ladder. But no 2x lumber of any sort. I doubt I will be going to the lumberyard today.
I am helping my buddy plant corn (He wants me to drill beans..)That requires driving straight lines.. It would not show up as much back when we were drilling on 7.5 inch rows.. But now we have the drill set up to run 16 inch rows.
I remember helping another budding plow back when I was just 21. Seagrams had a bottled drink called Sunfruit Gin. Man was that some good stuff..By the end of two 8 packs it was all I could do to stay in the furrow..LOL

All I have left to do for tomorrow is to make Tea, lemon aid and sassafras tea.
Pull pork.Make potato salad.Get buns and gas for saws and bring home ice. I will have a fairly large cooler with ice in case anyone has something they need to keep chilled.
I hope everyone has a safe and uneventful trip to my gathering tomorrow.Feel free to come early I am sure I can use a hand doing something. Tables and coolers to haul down to the site.Logs to get set up on logs off the ground for the big saws to play on.


----------



## Maldeney (May 22, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Interesting rig you got there. I have a couple observations.
> 
> The one board going the length of the log is going to have way too much flex in the middle unless you do something to stiffen or support it. Maybe figure out a way to use an aluminum ladder or stick something between it and the log for support.
> 
> ...




I think he made the verticals stand 12" away from the end of the log. We also had planned on just using some shim in the middle of the guide board to square up and stiffen the center. Never thought about a ladder though.....Hmmmmm.

The other thought was to still use for just the first cut. So there would be no interference with the ground.

Square cants are definitely the goal!


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2009)

Doesn't look like I need to do a 1 day bump, but here it is anyway just for good measure!


----------



## Maldeney (May 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Doesn't look like I need to do a 1 day bump, but here it is anyway just for good measure!




Can we do hours instead...... 1 day seems too long!!

22HRS until I leave the house; 14hrs till I go to bed; so 7hrs sleep 
That means I only have 15 Hrs to "wait."


Oh and like 36hrs or less until I may find myself at the "hugger!"


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2009)

I still haven't touched my square chains. I have the 359 P&C and will put it together this afternoon. I already checked the squish and it's perfect. I'm hoping for 180-185 PSI compression. Should be a strong runner for sure. We'll see tomorrow We're still going to try to get the 372BB done this evening.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2009)

I should be receiving the Dolmar 420 I ported and a box of goodies from The Cutting Edge today. So we've got goodies from both them and Baileys for tomorrow.


----------



## gink595 (May 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I should be receiving the Dolmar 420 I ported and a box of goodies from The Cutting Edge today. So we've got goodies from both them and Baileys for tomorrow.



Thanks sponsers, it's going to be like Christmas Saturday


----------



## Wild Knight (May 22, 2009)

Hey, Brad is a sponsor too. Is there gonna be a 'Snellerized Saws' giveaway or raffle? Maybe for a ported 440?


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 22, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Hey, Brad is a sponsor too. Is there gonna be a 'Snellerized Saws' giveaway or raffle? Maybe for a ported 440?



now that would make people wish they would have come.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 22, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Thanks sponsers, it's going to be like Christmas Saturday



x2

Also, I think I can fit a 8 foot 2x in the trailer or stap a 10' to the top...I just need to know what you want ASAP b/c I will have to run to my dad's and grab it...Let me know....


----------



## Maldeney (May 22, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> x2
> 
> Also, I think I can fit a 8 foot 2x in the trailer or stap a 10' to the top...I just need to know what you want ASAP b/c I will have to run to my dad's and grab it...Let me know....





 Good Show!


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Hey, Brad is a sponsor too. Is there gonna be a 'Snellerized Saws' giveaway or raffle? Maybe for a ported 440?



You toucha my 440 and I toucha you face, lol


----------



## Wild Knight (May 22, 2009)

OK, any Stihl is fine then.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2009)

BTW, the popup is in the 359 and running...and turning 16K despite the added compression! It won't see wood until tomorrow. Now to get the 372 and chains done.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> OK, any Stihl is fine then.



Do you want my 07S or Lightning


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You toucha my 440 and I toucha you face, lol


 
:jawdrop:


----------



## Maldeney (May 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You toucha my 440 and I toucha you face, lol



You hard:censored:!


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> You hard:censored:!



I'm all bark Ask my wife.


----------



## gink595 (May 22, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> x2
> 
> Also, I think I can fit a 8 foot 2x in the trailer or stap a 10' to the top...I just need to know what you want ASAP b/c I will have to run to my dad's and grab it...Let me know....



I think a 2X8 maybe 8' to 10'. I'm not sure how long wkpoors logs are but it will need to be that length + 2'-0". if not eric said he had a ltter that we could attach to some 1x's. If anything else. but i think a 2X8 would be the best. Thanks


----------



## FATGUY (May 22, 2009)

how are we all going to know who is who? I'll be easy to spot lol


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> how are we all going to know who is who? I'll be easy to spot lol



Bill had sticky name tags last time. That REALLY helped. I'm horrible with names and need the help. If I can see your name all day, I _*might *_remember later.


----------



## FATGUY (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Maldeney (May 22, 2009)

HAA HAA HAA HAA!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 22, 2009)

FATGUY said:


>



????????????????????


----------



## Wild Knight (May 22, 2009)

FATGUY said:


>



Dang, I imagine you are welcoming at a lot of places, LOL!


----------



## FATGUY (May 22, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> ????????????????????



a volleyball "bump." sorry....


----------



## Maldeney (May 22, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> how are we all going to know who is who? I'll be easy to spot lol





FATGUY said:


>





I think we were all wondering.... How easy you were going to be to spot!


----------



## FATGUY (May 22, 2009)

No, the two posts were unrelated lol


----------



## gink595 (May 22, 2009)

FATGUY said:


>



Fricken red "X", something tells me I missed something funny


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 22, 2009)

I'm all loaded up... 066, 372, a few chainsaw tools, chaps, helmet, hearing protection, the mill and finally, "the ladder". I'll have to run a file over the chains when I get there. Too lazy to do it now.

Terry and I should roll in there between 9:30 and 10.

Ian

Eric... do you have a rechargeable drill and some drywall screws?


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 22, 2009)

not loaded yet, but saws are in order on garage floor awaiting loading, 660,361,020t, t-27 t-handle, and scrench, couple bars and chains, ... what am I forgeting... oh yeah gas and oils. yup good to go.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 22, 2009)

*Gas for those traveling in cars*

I will have 2 gallons premium mixed 45 - 1 with Castor oil. anyone is welcome to it..


----------



## ericjeeper (May 22, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I'm all loaded up... 066, 372, a few chainsaw tools, chaps, helmet, hearing protection, the mill and finally, "the ladder". I'll have to run a file over the chains when I get there. Too lazy to do it now.
> 
> Terry and I should roll in there between 9:30 and 10.Sleeping in are you? Got my new rifle loaded in the back?
> 
> ...


How many cordless tools can one window man have? heck I even have the 18 volt shop vac. Will 2 inch screws work?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 22, 2009)

Hehe... no, I decided just to pay you in green US currency. I got to thinkin' about it and I have over 5 bills in that rifle, not counting the long range sights I stuck on it.... unless of course you have some other trading material on hand.. 

I figure getting up at 4:30 to meet Terry at 5:30 is early enough.

Ian


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 22, 2009)

WOW.... they're $670 bucks now...

check out the left handed 54cal percussion

http://www.lymanproducts.com/lyman/muzzle-loaders/great-plains-rifle.php

Ian

Edit.. found it for a more reasonable $465 + $82 for the peep sight http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=534728


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 22, 2009)

Got two 8 foot 2x8's in the trailer...Hopefully 8' is loooooooooooooOOOOOooonnnnnnggggg enough...If not maybe you can scab them together...Sounds like Eric has tools...


----------



## ericjeeper (May 22, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Hehe... no, I decided just to pay you in green US currency. I got to thinkin' about it and I have over 5 bills in that rifle, not counting the long range sights I stuck on it.... unless of course you have some other trading material on hand..
> 
> I figure getting up at 4:30 to meet Terry at 5:30 is early enough.
> 
> Ian



and your points is?http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...litters&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 22, 2009)

Yea, but everybody knows that everything in sears is made by poulan.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 22, 2009)

*Ok I'll boot you a little sumptin sumptin*

Cashwise


----------



## gink595 (May 22, 2009)

I'm all loaded up: Mill, 066, 7900 cordless drill and accesories chainsaw bag a bunch of chains, mill fixture. We'll see ya'll around 9-10am.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 22, 2009)

gink595 said:


> 7900 cordless drill



wassa 7900 cordless drill? I've seen the old fence post auger attachments, but never a drill.... that thing must drill a heck of a hole. :greenchainsaw:

Ian


----------



## gink595 (May 22, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> wassa 7900 cordless drill? I've seen the old post hole attachments, but never a drill.... that thing must drill a heck of a hole. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Ian



LOL, damn comma's. I'd be scared of that.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 22, 2009)

This thing is going off tomorrow correct?...You guys havn't just been jerking my chain and making me think you are going to be there?...And this is really just some psychology class just doing some class assignment?...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 22, 2009)

Alright.... who squealed.

his address is really just a vacant field with a few cameras placed in the trees to record your expression... it's woulda been great. 

Ian


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 22, 2009)

Well I have a few more thing to do so I had better get them done and get my happy arse to bed...Going to be a short night....


----------



## FATGUY (May 22, 2009)

come on now, one more big sleep.....


----------



## FATGUY (May 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Erick (May 22, 2009)

Me thinks somebody can't sleep.


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)

I worked like crazy the last couple weeks to be ahead of the curve. And here it is just after midnight and I just finished loading the truck. I had to make an unplanned trip back to Cincy tonight, but it was worth it. The 372 is finally done, back together and running as of 11:45.

I got the Dolmar 420 and box of goodies from The Cutting Edge this afternoon. The Baileys box is in the truck too. I sure hope I'm not forgetting something.

I'll have my seal puller if anyone needs to borrow it.

Yes, the 72" bar is coming


----------



## FATGUY (May 23, 2009)

*wooooo-hooooooo!!!!!!*


----------



## Erick (May 23, 2009)

Well the saws are ready and lined up in the garage fuel mixed and paraphernalia packed. Just finished the molasses beans and the wife made us two big pans of persimmon pudd'n...... I'm done!

Night all, see ya in the morn'n.


----------



## Erick (May 23, 2009)

Andy...... Go to bed.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 23, 2009)

:agree2:


----------



## super3 (May 23, 2009)

*R..r..r..r..rrrr*

Anybody up?


----------



## pinemartin (May 23, 2009)

It is now 3:45am I will be leaving in 15 minutes headed south should be there around 9:30/10:00am. See you all there


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 23, 2009)

I'm up... sort of..:crazy1: Need Coffee.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 23, 2009)

I got to sleep in a bit.. And still managed to be the first one here...lol


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 23, 2009)

Out the door I go...Wonder what I forgot?....:monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)

We're headed out now. See youguys about 9.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 23, 2009)

Just got home...Just want to send a Thank You out to ericjeeper...Had a great time...


----------



## ericjeeper (May 23, 2009)

*I would like to thank everyone for attending*

I hope everyone had a good time.. Some one left a fat max tape measure.And Ian left his unistrut rig.
Oh That summer sausage was excellent.. Not to mention all that Home made venison Jerky too..


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 23, 2009)

I figured out the unistrut thing about Louisville.

It was a good day. Food was good, company was good, the sun was hot.

That "zing" jerky was great... care to share the 23 secret herbs and spices?

Ian


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)

We're still about 30 miles from home. I've got my FIL driving and I'm here on my BB. Thanks Eric for hosting another great GTG. We had a great time. Ill try to get pics and video up tonight but I won't promise.


----------



## dustytools (May 23, 2009)

I had a really great time today. Thanks to Eric and family for the wonderful GTG. Its always good to see some familiar faces and meet some new ones. Thanks again!!


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

:agree2::agree2::agree2:


I had a blast!
Seemed like everyone else was too. If they didn't, it was their own fault.

Thanks again Eric, you did a splendid job of arranging everything.

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)

Thanks to Baileys and The Cutting Edge for the goodies they sent. I actually still had a few pistons to bring back home. 

Yes, it was good to renew some aquaintances and make some new ones as well. It's a good group of guys we hang out with around here.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09029.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09029.jpg" border="0" alt="Dustytools &amp;amp; Haywire Haywood"></a>


----------



## welder15725 (May 23, 2009)

Sorry I missed out sound like it was alot of fun. I did manage to cut some wood here though. New baby will be here in oct, so I'm trying to get some wood seasoned for this winter. Hope to see so pics soon.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09066.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09066.jpg" border="0" alt="The Gang Ind. GTG 5-23-09"></a>

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09002.jpg" border="0" alt="Mike (super3)"></a>

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09066.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09066.jpg" border="0" alt="The Gang Ind. GTG 5-23-09"></a>


----------



## ericjeeper (May 23, 2009)

*Now that the group shot has been posted....*

who can name them? LOL I can not even come close to naming everyone in the photo.. And yes I was there all day..


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09003.jpg" border="0" alt="Ind GTG 5-23-09"></a>

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09032.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09032.jpg" border="0" alt="Levi GTG 5-23-09"></a>

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09018.jpg" border="0" alt="Levi's Lady GTG 5-23-09"></a>


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

What in the heck am I going to do with all this sawdust???

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09008.jpg" border="0" alt="Eric 5-23-09"></a>


----------



## ericjeeper (May 23, 2009)

*See why I almost always wear a cover?*



rms61moparman said:


> What in the heck am I going to do with all this sawdust???
> 
> <a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09008.jpg" border="0" alt="Eric 5-23-09"></a>



I have to work my way into summer... A little tan/burn each day til it gets too warm for a hat. LOL


----------



## FATGUY (May 23, 2009)

I had an awesome time. Our host is the man, loved everything 'specially the tea. Everyone there was great!!!! Wild Knight..... I was just a skinny lad, never knew no good from bad.....(will be my first saw sig) Brad, you make this fun for all. Btw, thanks for the scenic drive home. Andy's the nicest guy in the world. Mike, get over here for a beer!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09035.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09035.jpg" border="0" alt="Sean and Terry Ind. GTG 5-23-09"></a>


Dustytools trying to get some FANTASTIC jerky recipes!

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09050.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09050.jpg" border="0" alt="Poulan collection 3 5-23-09"></a>

Not a bad collection of Poulans, even if it did take 3 of us to get them all together



<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09012.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09012.jpg" border="0" alt="Brads saws Ind GTG 5-23-09"></a>


Here boys we have lot number 29...and how many dollars am I bid for it???


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 23, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> who can name them? LOL I can not even come close to naming everyone in the photo.. And yes I was there all day..



user names or real names?...back...mopar,andy,wkpoor,russ,stipes,dusty,wdo...front...wild knight,ian,brad,earl?,eric' son, frank,erick,me,brad,s FIL marion,pine martin, super3,stihlhead,...middle...maldaney, steve,,,single front...breymeyer...

Oh by the way I just got home from the ER, they said I am going to live...


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Mike, get over here for a beer!!!




I'm a little tired tonight!

But SOON!

Got anything in a real smooth German Pilsner???


----------



## FATGUY (May 23, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm a little tired tonight!
> 
> But SOON!
> 
> Got anything in a real smooth German Pilsner???



Pilsner's eh, I can accomodate, the question is Czech, German or Canadian....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> user names or real names?...back...mopar,andy,wkpoor,russ,stipes,dusty,wdo...front...wild knight,ian,brad,earl?,eric' son, frank,erick,me,brad,s FIL marion,pine martin,super3, stihlhead,...middle...maldaney, steve,,,single front...breymeyer...











how did I do?...


----------



## pinemartin (May 23, 2009)

Stihlhead and me made it home safe and sound (6 hours later). I can speak for both of us when I say that the GTG was great and well worth the drive. A thanks goes out to Cutting Edge and Baileys for the demo items and freebees. A second thanks goes to Our hosts Erik and Erik jr.  for the good time and great food. There was without a doubt one of the best group of guys that I have ever had the pleasure of being around that attended today. Again thanks to all and to all a good night...


----------



## Erick (May 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> how did I do?...



Now thats just scary.


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 23, 2009)




----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09016.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09016.jpg" border="0" alt="Russ 61 Ind GTG 5-23-09"></a>


<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09023.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09023.jpg" border="0" alt="Marion (Brads FIL) Ind. GTG 5-23-09"></a>


<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09036.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09036.jpg" border="0" alt="Bill (WKPOOR) Poor Ind. GTG 5-23-09"></a>


<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09031.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09031.jpg" border="0" alt="Seans Mall mod 6 Ind. GTG 5-23-09"></a>


----------



## stipes (May 23, 2009)

*Thank you all!!!*

Had a great time!! Thank you Eric and family for having me over and everyone for makin me feel welcome...Was kinda nervous since it was my first GTG and was good way to spend the day !!!! Good people,,good food,,and good clean fun!!!

Had to post this pic....

Yes,,it pulled it,,and ran great!!!!!! (Brad's insane long bar)....


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Oh by the way I just got home from the ER, they said I am going to live...



Ehhh???!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> how did I do?...



You only missed one that I see....Bill Poor


----------



## FATGUY (May 23, 2009)

was wondering where those noodles came from..... Had we not taken the "short cut" we'd have been there to see it lol


----------



## Erick (May 23, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> You only missed one that I see....Bill Poor



He left out super3 in the front row also, but I'd say thats still pretty damn good.


----------



## stipes (May 23, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> was wondering where those noodles came from..... Had we not taken the "short cut" we'd have been there to see it lol



At least you made it...I kept wondering where the big man in the diaper was....LOL!!!

It was good to meet everyone and put a face to names on here....


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 23, 2009)

It turned out to be a really nice day, even the shortcut was fun.:monkey:

It was good seeing everyone. Eric hosted one a fine gtg, and a good time was had by all. 

Thanks for hosting the gtg Eric, I know there's a lot of time, money and work involved. Thank you!


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 23, 2009)




----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Oh by the way I just got home from the ER, they said I am going to live...



It was my wife and mom that made me go......I have been having problems w/ my asthma and chest pain b/c of it...They thought I was going to die from a heart attack...So they did a resting ecg and an x-ray, they both looked fine...They think the pain is from an irritated esophagus...


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 23, 2009)




----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 23, 2009)

i did go back and edit before I read the post of who I missed...I had bill down as mike and I did forget mike aka super3...


----------



## FATGUY (May 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> It was my wife and mom that made me go......I have been having problems w/ my asthma and chest pain b/c of it...They thought I was going to die from a heart attack...So they did a resting ecg and an x-ray, they both looked fine...They think the pain is from an irritated esophagus...



Glad you're alright, chest pain's not funny. Spent Thanksgiving '07 with my wife in the Er . Turned out to be just an ulcer (think living with me...nah)


----------



## stipes (May 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> It was my wife and mom that made me go......I have been having problems w/ my asthma and chest pain b/c of it...They thought I was going to die from a heart attack...So they did a resting ecg and an x-ray, they both looked fine...They think the pain is from an irritated esophagus...



Glad it all checked out ok....


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)

This is my favorite picture of the day! Something about this pic is way cool! Whatcha thinkin' about Earl?


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> It was my wife and mom that made me go......I have been having problems w/ my asthma and chest pain b/c of it...They thought I was going to die from a heart attack...So they did a resting ecg and an x-ray, they both looked fine...They think the pain is from an irritated esophagus...



That's scary. Big men don't ignore symptoms and wait until they die! You did the right thing.


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 23, 2009)

rms61moparman;1557390
<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=IndianaGTG5-23-09018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09018.jpg" border="0" alt="Levi's Lady GTG 5-23-09"></a>[/QUOTE said:


> who's that hot chick... oh wait thats my wife


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 23, 2009)

Gink doing a little milling...


----------



## stipes (May 23, 2009)

*Few more pics...*

Had fun watching Gink and friends mill...Did a pretty dang good job....
Ended up with a nice sycamore cant...


----------



## FATGUY (May 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That's scary. Big men don't ignore symptoms and wait until they die! You did the right thing.



well put, anything has to be better than a dirt nap...


----------



## Erick (May 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> This is my favorite picture of the day! Something about this pic is way cool! Whatcha thinkin' about Earl?



He's probably wondering why everytime he found a good seat somebody hit him with some wood.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2009)

This is my favorite picture of the day! Something about this pic is way cool! Whatcha thinkin' about Earl?



[/QUOTE]


Probably thinking..."That's a hell of a lot of money those boys have tied up in toys to make dust!!!" LOL


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Probably thinking..."That's a hell of a lot of money those boys have tied up in toys to make dust!!!" LOL



Isn't that the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erick (May 23, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> who's that hot chick... oh wait thats my wife



She's looking over your shoulder isn't she???


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 23, 2009)

Erick said:


> She's looking over your shoulder isn't she???



I had to make sure I at least took a couple of pictures so my wife knew I was there and not w/ BANSHEE...LOL


----------



## stipes (May 23, 2009)

Sweet old saw.....You wonder years ago what people thought of when this first came out.. Ran and sounded awsome!!!


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 23, 2009)

Big thanks to eric and sponsors for the great gtg. will post all the pics and vids crystal and I took today, but it will have to wait til tomorrow due to needing a faster isp.


----------



## chainsaw baby (May 23, 2009)

Eric-Thanks for letting me know about the massive dog in your garage. . . bout had an accident in your driveway  Had a great time, thanks for having us


----------



## stihlhead (May 23, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> Stihlhead and me made it home safe and sound (6 hours later). I can speak for both of us when I say that the GTG was great and well worth the drive. A thanks goes out to Cutting Edge and Baileys for the demo items and freebees. A second thanks goes to Our hosts Erik and Erik jr.  for the good time and great food. There was without a doubt one of the best group of guys that I have ever had the pleasure of being around that attended today. Again thanks to all and to all a good night...



I'll second that. Thank you!


----------



## stipes (May 23, 2009)

Getting some in the big stuff...You gotta love it!!!!


----------



## FATGUY (May 23, 2009)

Did I mention I loved the "Fat Bottomed Girl"?!?!?!


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 23, 2009)

I ran the 441 that came with erick and whoever said that 441's are junk, well then I have to say, I like junk. And I also want to thank Erick for giving me a square chain to race with... hats off to you.


----------



## stipes (May 23, 2009)

These saws was fast!!!! I was impressed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2009)

My video is editted and encoding now. It'll take a good while to upload it to YouTube and then another good while from them to re-encode it.


----------



## wkpoor (May 24, 2009)

Huge thanks to Eric for hosting another successful GTG. Glad to see Terry and Ian make as well as the other familiar faces.
Gink, what can I say....thanks a million for the job well done on the cant. It will be put up for some future GTG. We had alot happening this time with the 2 man saw and milling plus some time testing. I had a great time and will look forward to one sometime in the fall.
And thanks to all the photographers for recording the event.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> I ran the 441 that came with erick and whoever said that 441's are junk, well then I have to say, I like junk. And I also want to thank Erick for giving me a square chain to race with... hats off to you for the chain.



I want one too...


----------



## chainsaw baby (May 24, 2009)




----------



## chainsaw baby (May 24, 2009)




----------



## stipes (May 24, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Huge thanks to Eric for hosting another successful GTG. Glad to see Terry and Ian make as well as the other familiar faces.
> Gink, what can I say....thanks a million for the job well done on the cant. It will be put up for some future GTG. We had alot happening this time with the 2 man saw and milling plus some time testing. I had a great time and will look forward to one sometime in the fall.
> And thanks to all the photographers for recording the event.



+1 :agree2:

I enjoyed the fuel testing Brad did....I was really suprised with the outcome....


----------



## whitedogone (May 24, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> it was my wife and mom that made me go......i have been having problems w/ my asthma and chest pain b/c of it...they thought i was going to die from a heart attack...so they did a resting ecg and an x-ray, they both looked fine...they think the pain is from an irritated esophagus...



jerky?


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2009)

stipes said:


> +1 :agree2:
> 
> I enjoyed the fuel testing Brad did....I was really suprised with the outcome....



It's all in the upcoming video that's uploading to YT now.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## stipes (May 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It's all in the upcoming video that's uploading to YT now.



Great!!! I'm sure others will be a suprised as I was....That was damn cool!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2009)

Here's the link to the video. It'll be a while before they're done with their processing. I just want to get the link posted before going to bed.

The fuel testing is the last several minutes. I've been saying for some time that AvGas made a saw slower than pump gas. We had an asortment of fuels on hand and I volunteered my 064 with a ported OEM 066 topend as a test bed. This saw makes 150 PSI compression. We tested Sunoco 94, VP C10, AvGas, and 95 octane pump gas with no ethanol. It turns out that all fuels cut within 3 seconds of each other in 30" Beech and cut time's a little more than 35 seconds. That could be nothing more than operator difference. A saw with significantly more comression may give different results, but in this saw it just didn't make much difference.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvMSbSBZQbw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvMSbSBZQbw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

Come on youtube......:computer2:


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2009)

The video's live now.


----------



## stipes (May 24, 2009)

*Sycamore....*

Some of us talked about what kinda wood it can be made outta of,,some might think it's trash,,but it's really a beautiful wood to be worked with,,and slab sawed is nice,,but as we talked about to quarter saw one,,it would suprise you...Was a nice cant Gink made....Beautiful grain in it...
Next one I'm gonna quarter saw,,but this one I made into a coat hanger,,walnut stain,,it really is beautiful wood....Just want to show how nice a wood it is.....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The video's live now.



Great video Brad....


----------



## stipes (May 24, 2009)

*Thanks Brad!!!*



blsnelling said:


> Here's the link to the video. It'll be a while before they're done with their processing. I just want to get the link posted before going to bed.
> 
> The fuel testing is the last several minutes. I've been saying for some time that AvGas made a saw slower than pump gas. We had an asortment of fuels on hand and I volunteered my 064 with a ported OEM 066 topend as a test bed. This saw makes 150 PSI compression. We tested Sunoco 94, VP C10, AvGas, and 95 octane pump gas with no ethanol. It turns out that all fuels cut within 3 seconds of each other in 30" Beech and cut time's a little more than 35 seconds. That could be nothing more than operator difference. A saw with significantly more comression may give different results, but in this saw it just didn't make much difference.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvMSbSBZQbw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvMSbSBZQbw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Great vid!!!!!!!


----------



## Erick (May 24, 2009)

Nice Video. 

Just wanted to say thanks to Eric for hosting another great GTG.... had a great time.  It was good to see some familiar faces again and got to meat a few new folks as well... all good people. 

Levi, no problem on the chain, it was good to finally meat you. That 660 runs pretty strong you should be proud. 

Had a good time fellas but I’m beat, night all.


----------



## stipes (May 24, 2009)

Erick said:


> Nice Video.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to Eric for hosting another great GTG.... had a great time.  It was good to see some familiar faces again and got to meat a few new folks as well... all good people.
> 
> ...



Gotta hit the bed too....Thanks Erick for lettin me try your ms660....Man,,that was sweet...

Thank you again Eric and family....It was a great day!!!!


----------



## stipes (May 24, 2009)

*My thoughts of today...*

I (WAS) gonna to hit the bed earlyer,,but Kim and me had a long talk about the day....
I told her you really missed out....Some people on the net are fake,,we all know,,but this group of us isnt...Thats the gut feeling I had when I got on AS,,you can tell who is who...
I hope you all understand I'm kinda shy,,and I listen,,and learn...I told her,,,these men I was with,,are good people...Alot of people think cause a bunch of men with chainsaws will get drunk,,fight and things....
First of all,I never heard a cuss word ,but from me when I flooded my Mcc and yanked my guts out and it finally fired up...
No Stihl Husky wars....I told her,,it's not the saws,,it's the man behind the saw.....Seen alot of diffrent saws,,and all is good in my eyes..................Was so amazed with the old school saws,,and the mod saws....How times have come along away...............
I wanna share something that Gink said,,and hope he dont mind me sharing this,,but the thing about the GTG is we can all try out diffrent saws,,things and suite what is best for us....That was so cool to see so many things diffrent than I have seen..........
I cant say Thank You enough to Eric.....I know it cost him to put this on....I cant remember who it was that I was standing behind of them,but he had some money to give to Eric and said i didnt bring anything and take this,,and Eric said no......I might not say alot,,but I watch and listen...I hope you dont get mad at me Eric for tellin that,,but I thought all ya did to put this all together and you said no,,,,that says alot,,your apprecited from me......
I had to copy this again....I enjoyed the day...Thank you all so much !!!


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> It was my wife and mom that made me go......I have been having problems w/ my asthma and chest pain b/c of it...They thought I was going to die from a heart attack...So they did a resting ecg and an x-ray, they both looked fine...They think the pain is from an irritated esophagus...



Guess you are gonna have to stay away from that jerky with 'zing' written on the bag. You can send all you want my way though 

Glad you are OK.


----------



## Rleonard (May 24, 2009)

*Sorry I did not make it*

I had planned to attend. A visitor got involved in a project at my shop and it took far longer than expected. I hope we can do one of these again. I'ss have the Disstons and Mercs at the Oblong Engine show in August.

Thanks Eric for hosting the event. I may be able to do one here in Mattoon IL. some day.

Bob


----------



## euroford (May 24, 2009)

awesome. next time one of these is within driving distance for me, i'll certainly see if i can make it!


----------



## dustytools (May 24, 2009)

I have to admit that when we first arrived and I noticed that Eric had hired Security for this event I thought that things might get a little rough, but these two guys kept everybody at bay and things went really well. LOL. View attachment 99388


----------



## gink595 (May 24, 2009)

I had a great time yesterday, met some more great people and learned a few more tricks and to me thats what these GTG are about. Plus we had a lot of great food and a host in Eric, thanks again for having us.

I have to say thanks to Stipes for bringing the Mini-Mill for me to try out and thar Johnny is a great saw!! It felt like it had a load of power. Great to meet ya!

And thanks to Outdoorliving for bringing the 2X8's for the milling setup without that we'd have been SOL in trying the mill. And the Mall saw... that was the neatest thing of the day. A great piece of family history there Outdoor.

I tried to remember to take more pics and I did a little, but Scott took most of them so I guess thats why I'm in a lot of them.


----------



## gink595 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## gink595 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## wkpoor (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, I forgo to thanks Stipes also for the cant milling. You and Gink worked harder than anybody Saturday. Food was a hit too. I'll have sme of that sauce today later on something.
Terry, great pic of the security team. Good thing Eric didn't need there services. They looked like they could whoop up on somebody hehehehehe.


----------



## dustytools (May 24, 2009)

It wasnt my picture Bill, I stole it LOL. Ill have to nominate Brad for being one of the hardest workers there too.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

Great pictures everybody...Keep them coming...


----------



## gink595 (May 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, thanks to whitedogone for bring some nice GB bars for me and to Pinemartin for that Bar adapter, he gave it to me for free!!! Thanks again fellas


----------



## gink595 (May 24, 2009)

dustytools said:


> It wasnt my picture Bill, I stole it LOL. Ill have to nominate Brad for being one of the hardest workers there too.




Yeah no kidding!!! Did you see how drenched his shirt was, he was going non stop


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

Hey, did I tell you guys I need a mill....That just looked like to much fun...


----------



## wkpoor (May 24, 2009)

> It wasnt my picture Bill, I stole it LOL. Ill have to nominate Brad for being one of the hardest workers there too.


Yeh, I gotta agree there too he sure moves alot at these GTG's. Wonder what he's on when he there...Lol just kidding.
Brad, you ad life to any GTG!


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 24, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Yeh, I gotta agree there too he sure moves alot at these GTG's. Wonder what he's on when he there...Lol just kidding.
> Brad, you ad life to any GTG!



I have to agree, brad makes me tired just watchin. Tune - cut - retune - cut, next saw and repeat. tuning all his saws and not to mention many other peoples saws too, takes much effort and time. I'm sure anyone he helped is much appreciated


----------



## whitedogone (May 24, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Yeah no kidding!!! Did you see how drenched his shirt was, he was going non stop




Watching Gink and Brad go at it was enough to wear me out..... Oh ya that and that :censored: Red Oak stump Eric wanted to just cut in half and quarter. Good way to break in the new 440. WDO


----------



## gink595 (May 24, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Oh ya that and that :censored: Red Oak stump Eric wanted to just cut in half and quarter. Good way to break in the new 440. WDO



LOL!!! When we were leaving I seen you working at that and thought :censored: that!!! That looked like way more work than what I did milling


----------



## showrguy (May 24, 2009)

are you guys sure you had fun ??

i did'nt see a single beer can in any pictures or the video ??

are these GTG thingys "dry" ?? LOL

wish i were closer, maybee someday..


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 24, 2009)

Yep, since most folk drive long distances to get there and then play with power tools that could very easily be lethal, "dry" is the best route to take.

Ian


----------



## gink595 (May 24, 2009)

stipes said:


> Some of us talked about what kinda wood it can be made outta of,,some might think it's trash,,but it's really a beautiful wood to be worked with,,and slab sawed is nice,,but as we talked about to quarter saw one,,it would suprise you...Was a nice cant Gink made....Beautiful grain in it...
> Next one I'm gonna quarter saw,,but this one I made into a coat hanger,,walnut stain,,it really is beautiful wood....Just want to show how nice a wood it is.....




Good looking project!! I would have never thought that sycamore would look like that!! It was good to meet you Stipes


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Many more pics and videos to come...*

Two man saw part 1...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtVVTorB41k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtVVTorB41k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Two man saw part 2...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtVVTorB41k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtVVTorB41k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Our fuel test using 064 and 4 different fuels...*

Pump gas 95 octane without ethanol...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q4iYy1EL3oE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q4iYy1EL3oE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Pump gas 94 octane with ethanol...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6J-FIqH_DLA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6J-FIqH_DLA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

C-10 race fuel...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VRmt3I7lAGE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VRmt3I7lAGE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Av gas...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3LpsvrwhRIc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3LpsvrwhRIc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Dueling saws*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ER7WORdzDk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ER7WORdzDk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Ian's Husky*

Too bad his bar is so short...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A3deu3wEZi4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A3deu3wEZi4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*fat bottom girl...*

Anyone that thinks the 441 can't run with a big bar can kiss my :censored:! Same bar (28"), same chain (square ground) and the 441 runs within 4-5 seconds of the ms660 on 28" beech hardwood. Pretty good considering it gives up 1.5HP to its big brother. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9PHnsoClJys&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9PHnsoClJys&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t-tZz2wo9lE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t-tZz2wo9lE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

One fast dolmar...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jjriW-powdg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jjriW-powdg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

One of Erick's big saws...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/80V1hqdlLNA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/80V1hqdlLNA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Saw pics...*

Erick and Wild Knight






Brad the Snellerizer





Pine Martin, Stihlhead and Whitedogone


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Andy, Mopar and FATGUY (Nick)






Ian, Eric, Erick and Outdoor





Eric, Brad and Andy


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Gink






Mopar, dusty and wkpoor





Stipes and Gink


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

The beast - 28" of HARD Beech...






The conqueror...





Breymeyer and newly ported 660 - good work!


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

It's got to be level...






Lets shim it a bit...






Loading the saw...


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Earl and wkpoor (Bill)






Erick






Whitedogone


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

An obvious Stihl bias...


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*The LOOOOOOOONG bar!*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/svxczSd8fSc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/svxczSd8fSc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Brad's screamin 084*

The fastest saw at the GTG in big wood by 10 seconds...
(Yeah, yeah I took my chaps off, I know better, nuff said.)


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zx6-GFePKBA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zx6-GFePKBA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 24, 2009)

*WOW* You guys took some great pics and video.

I didn't know my 7900 was running that good. I'm starting to like the 660 more and more lately. And I completely agree with Wk the 441 has impressed me for some time now. It has plenty of power for the weight, and I honestly think it has just as much power as a stock 7900.

Nik/FATGUY is a great guy and a good friend. Despite taking a shortcut to get to the gtg we had a great time on the road, lots of good conversations.

Thanks again Eric for hosting a great GTG.


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 24, 2009)

here is a link to our photobucket with all 90+ pics from saturday! http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/
compliments of me and "chainsaw baby"
vids to follow...


----------



## Metals406 (May 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the link to the video. It'll be a while before they're done with their processing. I just want to get the link posted before going to bed.
> 
> The fuel testing is the last several minutes. I've been saying for some time that AvGas made a saw slower than pump gas. We had an asortment of fuels on hand and I volunteered my 064 with a ported OEM 066 topend as a test bed. This saw makes 150 PSI compression. We tested Sunoco 94, VP C10, AvGas, and 95 octane pump gas with no ethanol. It turns out that all fuels cut within 3 seconds of each other in 30" Beech and cut time's a little more than 35 seconds. That could be nothing more than operator difference. A saw with significantly more comression may give different results, but in this saw it just didn't make much difference.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvMSbSBZQbw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvMSbSBZQbw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



HEY LOOK! My muffler mod is on YouTube! I'm famous! Hahaha LOL

Brad, you got a close up still pic of the 064/066 muffler?.. I'm curious to see the heat patina the copper got. You can definitely see the color difference between the black paint and the copper in the video though. I thought it sounded pretty good too!


----------



## Erick (May 24, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> One of Erick's big saws...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/80V1hqdlLNA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/80V1hqdlLNA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



That ones an 056 Mag II

That old thing is still getting it done pretty well, pulls like a tractor... she ain't fast but she will put the trees in the stove. 

Nice vids and pics WK


----------



## Sawdustmaker (May 24, 2009)

really now. were there huskies there?

i saw a couple in the pics.... 2 372s a 346 a 242? a 395? but not more than five or six.... what is up with that?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

Sawdustmaker said:


> really now. were there huskies there?
> 
> i saw a couple in the pics.... 2 372s a 346 a 242? a 395? but not more than five or six.... what is up with that?



3-372's, 3-346's, 1-359, 1-357, 1-395, 1-242 for sure and maybe more...


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, plenty of husky's; even a Jonsered on the mill. See post #550 though :hmm3grin2orange: I've got a lot of video of Brad tunin and cuttin small cookies. I'll try to get some of them up.


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Erick said:


> That ones an 056 Mag II
> 
> That old thing is still getting it done pretty well, pulls like a tractor... she ain't fast but she will put the trees in the stove.
> 
> Nice vids and pics WK



Thanks. Got the model fixed on the video now.


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2009)

Who recorded all the cookie cutting times? I'd like to see what they were.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Who recorded all the cookie cutting times? I'd like to see what they were.



Well in the 50cc class it was not my 346 that was the fastest, that I do know..LOL
Did anyone video any of the cookie cutting?


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Cookies times on 8-9" square poplar. (sorry, no video of cookies on the square logs). 

Brad: NOT stock  race chains, 16" bar, 8 pin (please correct if wrong).
084 - 1.07 + 0.96 (9 pin)
066 - 1.60
440 (BB) - 1.56, 1.47
372 - 1.75, 1.50
260 - 1.90, 1.91
346 - 1.91, 2.00
361 - 1.75, 1.78
5100 - 3.12, 3.07
359 - 1.72

Wild Knight: Stock, 20" bar, RSC chain
441 - 2.62

Erick: ported, RSC chain
440 (BB) - 1.56

Breymeyer (Levi): ported, square chain
660 - 1.65, 1.5

Andy: ported
7900 - 1.28, 1.22

Ian left before we got out the square log, so no times, though I bet it would have been very fast.


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Times on 10" round logs (don't know the species).

Ian: 
ported 372 - 1.79

Brad: 
ported 440 (BB) - 2.03

Erick: square chain
ported 440 (BB) - 1.91

Wild Knight: RSC chain
stock 441 - 2.59

There were several 40-50 cc's that ran on this log for which I did not get times. If you have them, please post them.


----------



## Erick (May 24, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Sawdustmaker said:
> 
> 
> > really now. were there huskies there?
> ...





Wild Knight said:


> Yeah, plenty of husky's; even a Jonsered on the mill. See post #550 though :hmm3grin2orange: I've got a lot of video of Brad tunin and cuttin small cookies. I'll try to get some of them up.



Yep and a couple of Redmaxs some Poulans, I'm pretty sure I even saw a Homie and an old Mac or two around as well.

And then of course there was that big a$$ Mall that Outdoor brought, cool old machine. 

Bout the only thing I didn't see was a Shindiawa.


----------



## Erick (May 24, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Cookies times on 8-9" square poplar. (sorry, no video of cookies on the square logs).
> 
> Brad: NOT stock  race chains, 16" bar, 8 pin (please correct if wrong).
> 084 - 1.07 + 0.96 (9 pin)
> ...



I was running my round filed work chains in the square log, I had given my square chain to Levi.

Yep I'd say Ian's 372 would probably have taken that class.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

Erick said:


> Bout the only thing I didn't see was a Shindiawa.



What did wkpoor have out when we were timing on the round logs...Was it a Solo? or a Shindy?...


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Brad 1*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ewwJIXMbFlE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ewwJIXMbFlE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Brad 2*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2DW9hrML66o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2DW9hrML66o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Brad 3*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cg1f61N1MlQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cg1f61N1MlQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Erick (May 24, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> What did wkpoor have out when we were timing on the round logs...Was it a Solo? or a Shindy?...



Solo 681


----------



## ericjeeper (May 24, 2009)

*I know of a few saws not listed*

One was Andyshines EHP 372. and Bills 357 (lucy) also Bills 346. Not sure of the times though,,. I did not know we was supposed to be keeping score..LOL
I think at my next GTG if I have another.. It will be a dollar a cut.. And do it in cc class.winner takes the pot, OR winner takes half.. Provider of the cant keeps half..(To pay for the cants..) I know I would pay a dollar just to see how my old dog compares..
How do others feel?
The round wood grows for free here.Square wood cost wk some dollars LOL.
If the 10 inch log they are referring to was strapped to the forks on the tractor.. It was red oak.. The logs strapped to the stand were sassafras.


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Brad 4*

Pretty classic Brad...if it ain't running right, stop in the middle of the cut and tune it up!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jt_1MuHZKDA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jt_1MuHZKDA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Brad 5*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0cJxLV9j6o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0cJxLV9j6o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Brad 6*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/va1fc3SsYAU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/va1fc3SsYAU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chainsaw baby (May 24, 2009)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0009.flv">


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Brad 7*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aCInD9iAHhI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aCInD9iAHhI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Erick's Redmax*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hgI-Dcu6gMg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hgI-Dcu6gMg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Erick's Stihl*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f64LluQk1VY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f64LluQk1VY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## welder15725 (May 24, 2009)

Who's the union pipefitter?? Go team shambaugh and son!!


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Ian's ported 372*

Erick running Ian's 372. It ran out of fuel, LOL; nothing wrong with Ian's saw. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0WuhtEZzvnA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0WuhtEZzvnA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

*Breymeyer's ported 660*

Clarification: Breymeyer running Erick's ported 660


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0serkTLESJo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0serkTLESJo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> One was Andyshines EHP 372. and Bills 357 (lucy) also Bills 346. Not sure of the times though,,. I did not know we was supposed to be keeping score..LOL
> I think at my next GTG if I have another.. It will be a dollar a cut.. And do it in cc class.winner takes the pot, OR winner takes half.. Provider of the cant keeps half..(To pay for the cants..) I know I would pay a dollar just to see how my old dog compares..
> How do others feel?
> The round wood grows for free here.Square wood cost wk some dollars LOL.
> If the 10 inch log they are referring to was strapped to the forks on the tractor.. It was red oak.. The logs strapped to the stand were sassafras.



You guy got me so revved up about square trees I have done nothing but look for them all day...Kind of weird, my neighbor had 3 nice ones in his back yard...One even has two leaders at the top that I think are big enough for 8"ers...I wonder if he will let me cut them down, he has mentioned it b4, but I just did not have a need for that square wood...


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Sorry about the vertical video shots. I have too much video to just edit orientation. Just turn your head to the side a bit


----------



## ericjeeper (May 24, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Sorry about the vertical video shots. I have too much video to just edit orientation. Just turn your head to the side a bit



I did til I fell out of my chair.. LOL


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Sorry about the vertical video shots. I have too much video to just edit orientation. Just turn your head to the side a bit



It's much easier to flip the monitor......


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2009)

I'm really enjoying your movies, even if they are sideways Keep them coming.


----------



## breymeyerfam (May 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm really enjoying your movies, even if they are sideways Keep them coming.



if you say so, we have 18 more to post but some are sideways, heading to town right now for faster isp.


----------



## Erick (May 24, 2009)

Yep!! Keep'em coming.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 24, 2009)

*Yep keep posting..*

Maybe eventually I will see a pic or video of myself that I do not look old ,fat and bald.. LOL
PS I am sitting here eating some seer summer sausage that some generous soul left in my cooler yesterday.,. and damn is it good..
OH and again.. whose tape measure did I find? 25 foot fat max


----------



## welder15725 (May 24, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Andy, Mopar and FATGUY (Nick)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's the Union pipefitter in the top picture??


----------



## Banshee (May 24, 2009)

These vids and pix are killing me. Looks like I missed a really fun time.


----------



## Erick (May 24, 2009)

Banshee said:


> These vids and pix are killing me. Looks like I missed a really fun time.



Yep, you did. 

OK your turn, wheres the pics and video??


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Banshee said:


> These vids and pix are killing me. Looks like I missed a really fun time.



Well, you will just have to post yours and we will compare


----------



## Wild Knight (May 24, 2009)

Guess we had the same thought at the same time


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 24, 2009)

Banshee said:


> These vids and pix are killing me. Looks like I missed a really fun time.




Yep I was thinking the same thing, but then I read where it was a "dry" GTG! 

Just kidding, wish I could have made it.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2009)

welder15725 said:


> Who's the Union pipefitter in the top picture??



He came w/ gink and maldeney...Don't think he is a member of AS...


----------



## Banshee (May 24, 2009)

I was regretting my choice at first until a 27 foot Baja came crusing by and some how the girls in my group and the girls their group got into a titty flashing contest. Then I had no regrets. Sorry can't show those pictures. 

Here's what to look at all weekend. 







I'm still here, but it's raining off and on. We've been in the cabin drinking and soaking in the hot tub.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 25, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I was regretting my choice at first until a 27 foot Baja came crusing by and some how the girls in my group and the girls their group got into a titty flashing contest. Then I had no regrets. Sorry can't show those pictures.
> 
> Here's what to look at all weekend.
> 
> ...



:love1::love1::love1:


----------



## rms61moparman (May 25, 2009)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i208.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/IndianaGTG5-23-09042.flv">


----------



## chainsaw baby (May 25, 2009)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0010.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0011.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0012.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0013.flv">


----------



## chainsaw baby (May 25, 2009)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0060.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0059.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0058.flv">


----------



## chainsaw baby (May 25, 2009)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0026.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0024.flv">



Here Eric, you dont look old, fat and bald in this one. . . 
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0023.flv">


----------



## chainsaw baby (May 25, 2009)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0021.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0020.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0019.flv">


----------



## chainsaw baby (May 25, 2009)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0018.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0017.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0016.flv">


----------



## chainsaw baby (May 25, 2009)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0015.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i716.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/DSCI0014.flv">



Ok i'm done. That's all the video i took. Enjoy!


----------



## gink595 (May 25, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> OH and again.. whose tape measure did I find? 25 foot fat max



*MINE*!!! I'll have to hit the tool crib at work again


----------



## gink595 (May 25, 2009)

welder15725 said:


> Who's the Union pipefitter in the top picture??



Thats Scott, he's one of the few neighbors I have. He works for a Co-op driving fuel truck.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 25, 2009)

gink595 said:


> *MINE*!!! I'll have to hit the tool crib at work again



So its MINE until you come back to get it?LOL


----------



## ericjeeper (May 25, 2009)

*Hey Banshee*

Them are not ladies.. Thems young girls.. You old pervert..LOL Next time bring your saws instead of babysitting.. LOL


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 25, 2009)

I like'em that way. Gravity generally hasn't found them yet.

Ian


----------



## Wild Knight (May 25, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I was regretting my choice at first until a 27 foot Baja came crusing by and some how the girls in my group and the girls their group got into a titty flashing contest. Then I had no regrets. Sorry can't show those pictures.
> 
> Here's what to look at all weekend.



So your daughter had her friends over, eh? Did they need you to buy them beer too?

LOL, just messing with ya


----------



## barneyrb (May 25, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I was regretting my choice at first until a 27 foot Baja came crusing by and some how the girls in my group and the girls their group got into a titty flashing contest. Then I had no regrets. Sorry can't show those pictures.
> 
> Here's what to look at all weekend.
> 
> ...



I want to see *YOUR* video's from the weekend...


----------



## stipes (May 25, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Them are not ladies.. Thems young girls.. You old pervert..LOL Next time bring your saws instead of babysitting.. LOL



That what I was thinkin too Eric....... LOL!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 25, 2009)

Good to see ya'll had a great time. Also good to see some got to run a 441 and see it was no slouch.





*btw, someone email me the girl pics!!!!!!!*:jawdrop:


----------



## gink595 (May 25, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> So its MINE until you come back to get it?LOL



Just name the time and place!!! What do you say mid October


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2009)

All the saws are cleaned up and put up.

I now know why the 076 was having trouble even moving the chain on the bar of the 72" bar and the chain was so dry. In the process of getting 19 saws ready, I fogot to put bar lube in it! Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I knew it wasn't pulling it like it should, and even struggled to come off idle with the chain out of the wood. Oh well. The bars not even burnt, so no damage done.

I was also confused why the 260 wasn't even close to the 346, where as it was faster before. I still had the stock flocked filter on it! It's super restrictive on this saw and was not on the saw when it was cutting it's fastest times. I pick up nearly 800-1000 RPMs when I remove it. One of these days I'm going to mod one of the winter filters for it and see how it does. I really don't like running without a filter though even for racing.

I'm really lovin' my 346 and 359. The MS460 still edges out the 372 IMHO. Ed heard does have them figured out though. Ians and Andys are both real runners! 

So you live and you learn. That's why I love this kind of GTG. Eveyone kind of did their own thing, nothing's on the line, and everyone has a great time. Thanks again Eric.


----------



## wkpoor (May 25, 2009)

Brad, Last Jan my 346 was way off tune as I didn't touch it till afterwards the next day. I usually don't play the tune card with anyone but that was a bonified case. It was real jerky in the cut because the tune had it underpowered for the chain. Tuned it and it pulled very smooth. I think they will always be neck and neck.


----------



## whitedogone (May 25, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I was regretting my choice at first until a 27 foot Baja came crusing by and some how the girls in my group and the girls their group got into a titty flashing contest. Then I had no regrets. Sorry can't show those pictures.
> 
> Here's what to look at all weekend.
> 
> ...




Well I can't believe that after you posted that picture no one at the GTG posted a picture of our special guest that stopped by.
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Brad, Last Jan my 346 was way off tune as I didn't touch it till afterwards the next day. I usually don't play the tune card with anyone but that was a bonified case. It was real jerky in the cut because the tune had it underpowered for the chain. Tuned it and it pulled very smooth. I think they will always be neck and neck.



It definately makes a difference. Like I've said before, even if the 260 were a little faster, I still like the 346 better. They're truelly a great little saw.

So what was everyones consensus on the Dolmar 420? What did you think about it? Does it earn its weight?


----------



## rms61moparman (May 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It definately makes a difference. Like I've said before, even if the 260 were a little faster, I still like the 346 better. They're truelly a great little saw.
> 
> So what was everyones consensus on the Dolmar 420? What did you think about it? Does it earn its weight?




I was really impressed with that one!
Do you have a "before and after" video of it?

If I can't get my 401 up to the power I want from it, the 420 may well be my next saw!

Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (May 25, 2009)

*Youtube videos*

If anyone is interested, I have a few HD videos from the GTG up on my Youtube site.

My username is the same there as it is here, or you can search for Indiana GTG 5-23-09.

You can also feel free to post a link to them on here but I'm not too good at that sort of thing.


Mike


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 25, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QOPWMgvhqPY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QOPWMgvhqPY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 25, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rLWYnzDsC4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rLWYnzDsC4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 25, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i5KcaBfWGE4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i5KcaBfWGE4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> All the saws are cleaned up and put up.
> 
> I now know why the 076 was having trouble even moving the chain on the bar of the 72" bar and the chain was so dry. In the process of getting 19 saws ready, I fogot to put bar lube in it! figured out though.



Are you sure you just didn't run it out of oil noodling...I remember you making the comment and checking it then...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 25, 2009)

Note to self, get an extra D16 spark plug for tool box if taking the Mall on a road trip...


----------



## gink595 (May 25, 2009)

whitedogone said:


>



Ummm Danica


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 25, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Ummm Danica



needs some silicone...


----------



## super3 (May 25, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> needs some silicone...



Naa,they're just right.


----------



## Urbicide (May 25, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> needs some silicone...



Nah.



super3 said:


> Naa,they're just right.



:agree2::agree2::agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 25, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Well I can't believe that after you posted that picture no one at the GTG posted a picture of our special guest that stopped by.
> v
> v
> v
> ...



:drool: nice nice.


----------



## whitedogone (May 25, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> :drool: nice nice.



If you look real close at the vid of gink milling, I think you can see her standing behind him through the cloud of saw dust. She was standing just outside the frame in the pic of Brad when he had his 6' bar buried. WDO


----------



## Urbicide (May 25, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Well I can't believe that after you posted that picture no one at the GTG posted a picture of our special guest that stopped by.



I know Danica would run a Husky. Built for speed and smoooth too.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 25, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> If you look real close at the vid of gink milling, I think you can see her standing behind him through the cloud of saw dust. She was standing just outside the frame in the pic of Brad when he had his 6' bar buried. WDO



Really? I thought ya'll were joking...:jawdrop:


----------



## gink595 (May 25, 2009)

Urbicide said:


> I know Danica would run a Husky. Built for speed and smoooth too.



Nah. Danica is definatly a Dolmar girl, she likes fast hot rods


----------



## ericjeeper (May 25, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Really? I thought ya'll were joking...:jawdrop:



We would not sheet you.. You are our favorite turd..
I arranged for her to drop by on her way back up to the Track. She was only here for maybe an hour or so tops..She autographed a few saws for some of the guys.
I know how to throw a party,.,


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 25, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> We would not sheet you.. You are our favorite turd..
> I arranged for her to drop by on her way back up to the Track. She was only here for maybe an hour or so tops..She autographed a few saws for some of the guys.
> I know how to throw a party,.,



Sweet! You are now the "GTG God".

I'll be givin' ya a holler when we have our next.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 25, 2009)

She doesn't write so well.....





So I gave her a good screw and sent her on her way.


----------



## whitedogone (May 25, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> She doesn't write so well.....



ROFLMAO :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## rms61moparman (May 25, 2009)

You guys are such bigmouths!



She specifically asked us not to tell anyone she was there!

If she finds out you are blabbing it all over the internet she won't come to the next one. 
Talk about killing the goose that laid the golden egg!


----------



## whitedogone (May 25, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> You guys are such bigmouths!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know......... but it was only a matter of time before it leaked out. :monkey:
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 25, 2009)

After going to eric's I think I can pull one of these off at my parents lot on the river, (small river, more like a creek)...It is big enough that we could even pull in a couple of campers or set up tents if someone wanted to stay the night...I don't have a loader, but could have most of it set up before and borrow a loader or skid steer if needed...Just wanted to get an idea if you guy would be interested?...The zip code is 60945 or for quick reference it is 90 mile straight south of Chicago...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 25, 2009)

90 miles south of Chicago puts it too far for me. That'd be a solid 6 hours. I like you fellas, but not quite that much... LOL

Ian


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 25, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> 90 miles south of Chicago puts it too far for me. That'd be a solid 6 hours. I like you fellas, but not quite that much... LOL
> 
> Ian



I think you would be fit right in up here...Small town not much going on...Plus my wife want to meet you...LOL


----------



## pinemartin (May 25, 2009)

A 6 hour drive is not that bad considering what you get to do there and the people you get to meet. I know this as a personal fact


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 25, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> After going to eric's I think I can pull one of these off at my parents lot on the river, (small river, more like a creek)...It is big enough that we could even pull in a couple of campers or set up tents if someone wanted to stay the night...I don't have a loader, but could have most of it set up before and borrow a loader or skid steer if needed...Just wanted to get an idea if you guy would be interested?...The zip code is 60945 or for quick reference it is 90 mile straight south of Chicago...




Depending on the date, I'm all for that. I could do that in about a hour and a half! (maybe less)Chaps optional? 

I would have loved to do it last weekend but the timing wasn't good.


----------



## stipes (May 26, 2009)

*Ok...Since the cat is outta the bag...*



rms61moparman said:


> You guys are such bigmouths!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to confess the first thing she said to me when I got my hug....
*Is that a Husky in your pocket our your just glad to see me*... LOL!!!


----------



## gink595 (May 26, 2009)

stipes said:


> I'll have to confess the first thing she said to me when I got my hug....
> *Is that a Husky in your pocket our your just glad to see me*... LOL!!!



Did you tell her "No, that it is a Big Red Johnny"


----------



## stipes (May 26, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Did you tell her "No, that it is a Big Red Johnny"



LMAO!!!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## Maldeney (May 26, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> needs some silicone...





No no no..... "O" natural is way better!!!opcorn:

Eric,
Great GTG, it was well worth the three hour trip down!! Sorry it has taken me so long to post but the "boss" had me busy the rest of the weekend! 

WKPoor, thanks for letting me run your 681. 
I think you just made up my mind for my next purchase. 

Ill. 90 miles south of Chicago sounds like another good road trip to me! Frank and I will be there I am sure! 

Sorry for post several responses in one. Pics and Vids are great!


----------



## stipes (May 26, 2009)

*Just a shoutout before I hit the bed...*

Workin the 11 pm to 7am shift is crappy at times for sleep.....I just wanted to get back and say thanks to all I meet....Ty Eric again for doin this for us..I know you and family put alot of time and money into this and your appreciated from me,and I know everyone else....Of all the bad crap you hear on the news,,,all the crap we go tru to make ends meet,,,you all gave me a good day to always enjoy from years on down....
Took my cam to work last night,,,first night back, and they was amazed....The Mahl saw and Brads big insane bar always got a big DAMN from everyone....LOL!!! Everyone I showed it too said looked like a good time...The mill pics amaze alot too....People dont understand you can mill with a saw and get a nice piece of lumber frm that...Gink did a good job,,and proud of him...Wish i could have got a vid of show how fast the mod and ported saws was....Wow,,,that is something you cant describe,,you have to see that in person,,and I respect the tallent that you all have put into that...I wish I had the patience and time to at least try to mod one up,,but my time is so little....
Good to see some old saws here too...I always heard bad stuff about Poulan saws till I seen Mikes collection...The old school saws was so sweet!!!!Amazed me!!!
I be lookin forward to see all again... Hope oneday I can have one here..


----------



## gink595 (May 26, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> Ill. 90 miles south of Chicago sounds like another good road trip to me! Frank and I will be there I am sure!



Yup, it says it's 3 hours and 13 minutes from Auburn, looks like a straight shot once you get on US24 in Huntington.


----------



## dustytools (May 26, 2009)

stipes said:


> I'll have to confess the first thing she said to me when I got my hug....
> *Is that a Husky in your pocket our your just glad to see me*... LOL!!!



If you tall guys think that your hugs were great, you shoulda seen my face when I got mine!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 26, 2009)

You were safe... no possibility of drowning in those little things. 

Ian


----------



## Wild Knight (May 26, 2009)

Might poke your eye out though...


----------



## Maldeney (May 26, 2009)

BOOOOOO!


----------



## dustytools (May 26, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Might poke your eye out though...



Yup, but thats okay! Being short does have a few advantages.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 26, 2009)

dustytools said:


> Yup, but thats okay! Being short does have a few advantages.



You were short?...I hardly noticed...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 26, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/24BF4VTd2Ag&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/24BF4VTd2Ag&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 26, 2009)

Wish the burble in my saws was as clearly recognizable.

Ian


----------



## ericjeeper (May 26, 2009)

*I am glad everyone seemed to have a good time,.*

My son and another teenage buddy of his have been down there all day splitting and hauling in.So far they have six heaped up Jeep Comanche loads.Bed level stacked is a face cord.
Thanks to the guys that bucked up all the firewood. I finished what was left and the boys split hauled and stacked it here at my house.There were almost two heaping loads of beech cookies too..Note//Next time make sure log is cut in half lengthwise before cutting cookies..LOL
I am paying the boys 10 bucks an hour.,., It kind of feels like I am paying for wood..But they need the money and I am a lazy ass. LOL
I am still up in arms whether to buck that beech up or save it for another GTG???????? Frank does have to come get his tape measure and Ian left his milling jig too..
I was upset that Ian or Andy neither one left their 372s behind for me.. LMAO


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 26, 2009)

I was keeping my eye on you and my 372 the whole time I was there.:Eye:


----------



## ericjeeper (May 26, 2009)

*Yeah*



Andyshine77 said:


> I was keeping my eye on you and my 372 the whole time I was there.:Eye:



I noticed it went with you everywhere you went. LOL


----------



## dustytools (May 26, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You were short?...I hardly noticed...



Yup, I got a kink in my neck every time I talked to you,LOL.


----------



## super3 (May 27, 2009)

Hey Louie,

Where's those :camera: from the lake?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 27, 2009)

super3 said:


> Hey Louie,
> 
> Where's those :camera: from the lake?



Yeah, I'd like to see 'um also.:drool:


----------

